# Termini che hanno una traduzione diversa in American English e in British English - PLEASE CONTRIBUTE



## Paulfromitaly

Abbiamo riordinato e controllato tutti i vostri contributi alla lista di termini che hanno una traduzione diversa in Brirtish English e American English.
Ora la lista è abbastanza estesa, ma ancora migliorabile, quindi *inserite pure un messaggio in questo nuovo thread se*:
- Avete altre voci da suggerire (sempre nel formato: Termine italiano - termine AmE - termine BrE)
- Le voci in elenco sono a vostro parere errate, incomplete, imprecise (dettagliate i vostri commenti in modo da aiutarci a correggere eventualmente la voce in oggetto)

Grazie per la collaborazione 


We’ve checked and reorganized all of your contributions to the list of British and American English translations from Italian. By now the list is pretty big, but it can still be improved. *Feel free to add a new post to this thread if*:
- you have other entries to suggest (keeping to the format Italian term – AmE term – BrE term)
- you think any of the current entries are incorrect, imprecise or incomplete (couch your comments in a way that will help us correct the entry in question)

Thanks for giving us a hand with this 

*Termini che hanno una traduzione diversa in American English e in British English <--- CLICK*


----------



## Matrap

*Termine in italiano*: portafogli(o)
*Termine in AmE: *billfold/wallet
*Termine in BrE*: wallet/purse

Sapevo che "billfold" fosse tipicamente AmE ma non è stato menzionato nella lista.


----------



## rrose17

We would need a BE expert here, but I don't think purse is the same as wallet, at least not in modern usage. A purse is what Americans often call a handbag or pocketbook.


----------



## Tegs

BrE:for storing money, you have two different items. A wallet is where you can put notes in without having to fold them. It also has slots for putting your cards in. A purse is what you put coins into - there are no special compartments for cards or notes, so you have to fold notes up to put them in. 

A bag a woman carries on their shoulder is not called a purse but a bag, or handbag.


----------



## curiosone

*Termine in italiano: portamonete
Termine in AmE: change purse
Termine in BrE: purse*


----------



## sound shift

*An entry that is incorrect in my opinion:

*The entry that starts with _cotenna di maiale fritta._ The BrE term is shown as _pork rinds_, but I have never heard this term and have always seen this product sold as _pork scratchings.

_*An entry containing a typo:

*The entry that starts with _patata arrostita con la buccia. _The AmE term is shown as _backed potato_, but this should be _baked potato.

_*An entry that is incorrect in my opinion:

*The entry that starts with _silenziatore (di macchina). _The BrE term is shown as _muffler_, but I have never heard this and have only ever seen the device referred to as a _silencer._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sound shift said:


> *An entry that is incorrect in my opinion:
> 
> *The entry that starts with _cotenna di maiale fritta._ The BrE term is shown as _pork rinds_, but I have never heard this term and have always seen this product sold as _pork scratchings.
> 
> _*An entry containing a typo:
> 
> *The entry that starts with _patata arrostita con la buccia. _The AmE term is shown as _backed potato_, but this should be _baked potato._



Fixed, thanks.


----------



## sound shift

*An entry that is incorrect in my opinion:

*The entry that starts with_ ragazze scout_. The BrE term is shown as _girl scout_, but in my experience these people are called _girl guides_ (often shortened to just _guides_).


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> *An entry that is incorrect in my opinion:
> 
> *The entry that starts with_ ragazze scout_. The BrE term is shown as _girl scout_, but in my experience these people are called _girl guides_ (often shortened to just _guides_).


I thought_ girl scout_ was American. We definitely talk about_ girl guides_ in BE.

*Incorrect entries (in my opinion):*
C_amper. _This is not a caravan: a caravan is a _roulotte, _not a _camper_. In BE I'd say camper, campervan, Dormobile (very old-fashioned!), motorhome....*Cotenna di maiale fritta. Soundshift says: "The BrE term is shown as pork rinds, but I have never heard this term and have always seen this product sold as pork scratchings". I agree, but would just like to add that I associate "pork scratchings" with the stuff you buy in a packet in a pub to drink with your beer.  *_*Bacon rinds*_* come off fried bacon, however, so I think that's a closer meaning. And "pork crackling" is what comes off your Sunday Roast (or off your "porchetta" in Italy). *

*New suggestion:*

*Termine in italiano: diverso/a/i/e da
Termine in AmE: different than
Termine in BrE: different from

**Excuse the "bold", but for some reason I can't remove it!*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sound shift said:


> *An entry that is incorrect in my opinion:
> 
> *The entry that starts with_ ragazze scout_. The BrE term is shown as _girl scout_, but in my experience these people are called _girl guides_ (often shortened to just _guides_).





london calling said:


> I thought_ girl scout_ was American. We definitely talk about_ girl guides_ in BE.
> 
> *Incorrect entries (in my opinion):*
> C_amper. _This is not a caravan: a caravan is a _roulotte, _not a _camper_. In BE I'd say camper, campervan, Dormobile (very old-fashioned!), motorhome....*Cotenna di maiale fritta. Soundshift says: "The BrE term is shown as pork rinds, but I have never heard this term and have always seen this product sold as pork scratchings". I agree, but would just like to add that I associate "pork scratchings" with the stuff you buy in a packet in a pub to drink with your beer.  *_*Bacon rinds*_* come off fried bacon, however, so I think that's a closer meaning. And "pork crackling" is what comes off your Sunday Roast (or off your "porchetta" in Italy). *
> 
> *New suggestion:*
> 
> *Termine in italiano: diverso/a/i/e da
> Termine in AmE: different than
> Termine in BrE: different from
> 
> **Excuse the "bold", but for some reason I can't remove it!*



Both fixed, thanks


----------



## longplay

*Italiano:*"Gamberetto"-*AE: *prawn, shrimp; *BE: *shrimp, prawn. Forse c' è un doppione.


----------



## CPA

*Termine in italiano: *frizzante
*Termine in AmE:* carbonated
*Termine in BrE:* fizzy


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> I thought_ girl scout_ was American. We definitely talk about_ girl guides_ in BE.
> 
> *Incorrect entries (in my opinion):*
> .*Cotenna di maiale fritta. Soundshift says: "The BrE term is shown as pork rinds, but I have never heard this term and have always seen this product sold as pork scratchings". I agree, but would just like to add that I associate "pork scratchings" with the stuff you buy in a packet in a pub to drink with your beer.  *_*Bacon rinds*_* come off fried bacon, however, so I think that's a closer meaning. And "pork crackling" is what comes off your Sunday Roast (or off your "porchetta" in Italy). *



I confirm "girl scouts" is AE.

I think "Pork rinds" is also AE.  

In the South we also have "chitlins".  I just learned the word "chitterlings" (so I suppose it's BE?), looking up "chitlins".  But I don't like the Italian translation of "trippa di maiale."  When I lived in Modena I was introduced to something that looked (and tasted) like "chitlins", but it had a different name (probably in modenese).  Does anyone have an alternate term to "trippa di maiale"? (This term brings to mind "trippa in umido", that has nothing to do with "chitlins" - although I suppose both are derived from the intestines - and not the "cotenna").

Here's something new (inspired by a recent thread):
*Termine in italiano: divertirsi un sacco
Termine in AmE:  have a great time, have a wonderful time
Termine in BrE:  have a brilliant time

*BE speakers often use "brilliant" where AE speakers might say "great, wonderful" ("Brilliant" in AE means "highly intelligent, extremely clever" - example:  "brilliant deduction", "Sherlocks Holmes was brilliant"). 

*Termine in italiano: fantastico
Termine in AmE:  great, wonderful, fantastic
Termine in BrE:  brilliant, fantastic

**Termine in italiano: geniale
Termine in AmE:  brilliant
Termine in BrE:  clever?*


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> *Italiano:*"Gamberetto"-*AE: *prawn, shrimp; *BE: *shrimp, prawn. Forse c' è un doppione.


*Italiano: gamberetto
BE: shrimp

Italiano: gambero
BE: prawn*

I don't know if they're the same thing in AE, so I hope the Americans will chip in here, but to me there's a difference between a shrimp and a prawn.

Curio, regards _ trippa di maiale_, that to me is_ pork tripe_, which I believe is the same in both AE and BE so I won't add it here and I confirm tripe is part of an animal's stomach, not its intestines.  

And regards  _chitterlings, _I confirm it's BE:

*Italiano: intestini di maiale
AE: chitlins
BE: chitterlings*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> *Italiano: gamberetto
> BE: shrimp
> 
> Italiano: gambero
> BE: prawn*
> 
> I don't know if they're the same thing in AE, so I hope the Americans will chip in here, but to me there's a difference between a shrimp and a prawn.



We know this is a tricky one as there doesn't seem to be general consensus about it

Gamberi - gamberetti - scampi - gamberoni


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> *Italiano: gamberetto
> AE: shrimp
> BE: shrimp
> 
> Italiano: gambero
> A: shrimp
> BE: prawn*
> 
> I don't know if they're the same thing in AE, so I hope the Americans will chip in here, but to me there's a difference between a shrimp and a prawn.
> 
> Americans say "shrimp" for all sizes, except for "jumbo shrimp". We don't use the term "prawns" (and "shrimp" is a plural concept, as in "I ate some shrimp.").
> 
> Curio, regards _ trippa di maiale_, that to me is_ pork tripe_, which I believe is the same in both AE and BE so I won't add it here and I confirm tripe is part of an animal's stomach, not its intestines.
> I agree with you; it's just what I found in the WR here: http://www.wordreference.com/enit/chitterlings
> ...and copied it from there.
> 
> And regards  _chitterlings, _I confirm it's BE:
> 
> Italiano: ciccioli _(Thanks to Tex for reminding me of this term, which was on the tip of my tongue)_
> AE: chitlins
> BE: chitterlings


----------



## london calling

_Ciccioli _ doesn't correspond to chitterlings in BE, so we've got another difference here! _Ciccioli_ (see here) are what we call _pork scratchings_ (see here). These are chitterlings (intestini di maiale).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> IT: asilo (roughly kids aged 2 to 5)
> BrE = nursery school
> AmE = preschool - kindergarten



Is this accurate?


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Is this accurate?


In BE we do talk about Preschool Education, which takes the form of a  nursery school or playgroup in the UK: offhand I don't remember any of my friends or relatives in the UK saying their kids went to preschool, however (my little horror went to an _asilo_, of course!). I'd say preschool was AE, but let's see what they say on the other side of the pond.

As regards kindergarten, I've just had a look at what Wiki has to say (here), I quote:

In the United States and anglophone Canada, as well as in parts of Australia, such as New South Wales, Tasmania and the Australian Capital Territory, _kindergarten is the word often restricted in use to describe the first year of education in a primary or elementary school
_
Now, I know that's correct as regards Australia, because I went to kindergarten, there, but I don't know about the States or Canada.

PS. I've just noticed that the link also confirms what I said about _nursery school_ and _playgroup_ above.


----------



## joanvillafane

I think we've had several threads on this and we seem to go around and around (same as the discussion of laurea!)  - anyway, the definition given in post #19 for kindergarten also applies here in the States 
_kindergarten is the word often restricted in use to describe the first year of education in a primary or elementary school _
In most places, children have to be 5 to enter kindergarten (or have their fifth birthday by a certain date in the fall.)
Pre-school usually includes one or two years before kindergarten, meaning three- and four-year-olds. 
The "classes" for the babies (from whatever starting age they accept up to three years) are referred to as "nursery school" or "day care."  
The complication may come because many private centers include classes for all these levels, so you may have a Kindergartener attending classes at a "Preschool."  Public schools (at least in New Jersey) also offer preschool classes, which may or may not be in a separate building from the other grades.  In the district where I worked there were two large preschools, enrolling about 1200 children in total (ages 3 and 4).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

According to the Cambridge dictionary and the Longman dictionary:


> Nursery school:  a school for children between the ages of two and five (*this is exactly what I'd call asilo in Italian*)
> Kindergarten: UK for nursery school
> Preschool:                        American English - school for children between two and five years of age [= kindergarten British English]



They seem to suggest that kindergarten is synonymous with nursery school in BrE and preschool is the AmE version of nursery school/kindergarten.
I understand that it's not so easy but we need to be concise 

What about this?



> Ita = dare fuori da matto
> AmE = go postal
> BrE = go mental


----------



## joanvillafane

Yes, for the sake of a concise dictionary definition, AmE "preschool" includes "kindergarten," but in most cases, the distinction is maintained and the terms "preschool" usually means 3- and 4-year-olds.


----------



## MR1492

*Termine in italiano*: assegno
*Termine in AmE*: check
*Termine in BrE*: cheque


----------



## italtrav

Let me add:
Italian: alcol denaturato
AE: rubbing alcohol (also, denatured alcohol)
BE: surgical spirit

Ethyl or isopropyl alcohol mixture used in medicine and sanitation as a disinfectant.
We have the following translation here:"


Ethyl alcohol is the principal ingredient in rubbing alcohol. L'alcol etilico è il componente principale di molti disinfettanti.

http://www.wordreference.com/enit/alcohol


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Paul.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Is this accurate?
> _IT: asilo (roughly kids aged 2 to 5)
> BrE = nursery school
> AmE = preschool - kindergarten_



In Italia abbiamo l'"*asilo* nido" (alias "nido d'infanzia") che è la struttura per bambini dai 3 mesi ai 3 anni 
e la "scuola dell'infanzia" (comunemente detta "scuola materna", popolarmente anche "*asilo*"), che è la struttura educativa per bambini dai 3 ai 6 anni. 

Il termine "asilo" a mio avviso può creare equivoci su quale delle due strutture si intenda. 
Per stare sul termine più usato e inequivocabile, io nella definizione metterei piuttosto "scuola materna".

Aggiungo che mi risulta che in AE un sinonimo di _preschool_ sia _pre-kindergarten _(spesso abbreviato in _pre-K_ o _PK_), in quanto il _kindergarten_, come hanno detto sia London che Joan (=> ciao ad entrambe), è solo per bambini di almeno 5 anni (corrispondente al nostro ultimo anno di materna, praticamente, in cui si fanno già attività didattiche di preparazione alle elementari).

Riallacciandomi ai post di Joan, pur capendo la necessità di essere concisi, mi pare che sarebbe impreciso inserire solo uno o solo l'altro termine come corrispondente del vocabolo italiano; non si potrebbero inserire entrambi specificando l'età degli utenti? Intendo, ad esempio: 
AmE = preschool, pre-kindergarten (for kids aged 3 and 4) 
.........kindergarten (for kids aged 5)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> In Italia abbiamo l'"*asilo* nido" (alias "nido d'infanzia") che è la struttura per bambini dai 3 mesi ai 3 anni
> e la "scuola dell'infanzia" (comunemente detta "scuola materna", popolarmente anche "*asilo*"), che è la struttura educativa per bambini dai 3 ai 6 anni.
> 
> Il termine "asilo" a mio avviso può creare equivoci su quale delle due strutture si intenda.
> Per stare sul termine più usato e inequivocabile, io nella definizione metterei piuttosto "scuola materna".
> 
> Aggiungo che mi risulta che in AE un sinonimo di _preschool_ sia _pre-kindergarten _(spesso abbreviato in _pre-K_ o _PK_), in quanto il _kindergarten_, come hanno detto sia London che Joan (=> ciao ad entrambe), è solo per bambini di almeno 5 anni (corrispondente al nostro ultimo anno di materna, praticamente, in cui si fanno già attività didattiche di preparazione alle elementari).
> 
> Riallacciandomi ai post di Joan, pur capendo la necessità di essere concisi, mi pare che sarebbe impreciso inserire solo uno o solo l'altro termine come corrispondente del vocabolo italiano; non si potrebbero inserire entrambi specificando l'età degli utenti? Intendo, ad esempio:
> AmE = preschool, pre-kindergarten (for kids aged 3 and 4)
> .........kindergarten (for kids aged 5)



Temo ti sia sfuggito un aspetto non secondario quando si stila un ELENCO di termini stile thesaurus e non si vuole riscrivere un dizionario 



Paulfromitaly said:


> * we need to be concise*


----------



## King Crimson

E ora andiamo un po' in cucina...

*Termine in italiano*: credenza con alzata (*)
*Termine in AmE*: China hutch
*Termine in BrE*: Welsh dresser

(*) ho visto che l'altro elenco contiene già le traduzioni di questo termine, ma secondo me si riferiscono alla _credenza senza alzata
_
*Termine in italiano*: portapane
*Termine in AmE*: bread box
*Termine in BrE*: bread bin

*Termine in italiano*: cavo elettrico (elettrodomestico)
*Termine in AmE*: flex
*Termine in BrE*: electric cord

*Termine in italiano*: frullatore
*Termine in AmE*: blender
*Termine in BrE*: liquidizer / blender

*Termine in italiano*: tovagliolo
*Termine in AmE*: napkin
*Termine in BrE*: napkin / serviette

*Termine in italiano*: lavare i piatti
*Termine in AmE*: do the dishes
*Termine in BrE*: wash up

*Termine in italiano*: fagiolone, fagiolo americano, fagiolo di Spagna
*Termine in AmE*: runner bean 
*Termine in BrE*: string bean


----------



## london calling

*Termine in italiano*: tovagliolo
*Termine in AmE*: napkin
*Termine in BrE*: napkin / serviette

_Serviette_ è un tovagliolo di carta, _napkin_ è quello di stoffa.

*Termine in italiano*: fagiolone, fagiolo americano, fagiolo di Spagna
*Termine in AmE*: runner bean ..*non credo, penso si dica butter bean anche in AE....**
*Termine in BrE*: butter bean

*Termine in italiano*: fagiolino/cornetto 
*Termine in AmE*: string bean
*Termine in BrE*: runner/string bean


----------



## King Crimson

london calling said:


> *Termine in italiano*: tovagliolo
> *Termine in AmE*: napkin
> *Termine in BrE*: napkin / serviette
> 
> _Serviette_ è un tovagliolo di carta, _napkin_ è quello di stoffa.
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: fagiolone, fagiolo americano, fagiolo di Spagna
> *Termine in AmE*: runner bean ..*non credo, penso si dica butter bean anche in AE....**
> *Termine in BrE*: butter bean
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: fagiolino/cornetto
> *Termine in AmE*: string bean
> *Termine in BrE*: runner/string bean



Ciao LC, però secondo Wiki sembra che _serviette _sia quello di carta solo in certi posti...

EDIT: ho notato che l'articolo di Wiki, su questo aspetto, fa riferimento a una discussione del forum inglese-spagnolo di WR! E' veramente bizzarro, noi citiamo Wiki, che a sua volta cita WR, il tutto mi sembra paurosamente autoreferenziale...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@Paul:


> Temo ti sia sfuggito un aspetto non secondario quando si stila un ELENCO  di termini stile thesaurus e non si vuole riscrivere un dizionario* we need to be concise*


Ho visto che sull'elenco in alcuni casi ci sono delle note, quindi mi pareva possibile aggiungerle anche in questo caso (ovviamente da voi abbreviate il più possibile). Se non si può fare, niente. 
Principalmente comunque avevo scritto per segnalare la voce italiana "scuola materna" anziché "asilo".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Ita:  scuola di formazione professionale
> AmE: adult education
> BrE: further education





Connie Eyeland said:


> Principalmente comunque avevo scritto per segnalare la voce italiana "scuola materna" anziché "asilo".



Quella si può aggiungere senza problemi


----------



## DearPrudence

*Termine in italiano*: detersivo liquido per piatti
*Termine in AmE*: dish soap, dish liquid (unsure)
*Termine in BrE*: washing-up liquid


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DearPrudence said:


> *Termine in italiano*: detersivo liquido per piatti
> *Termine in AmE*: dish soap, dish liquid (unsure)
> *Termine in BrE*: washing-up liquid



*Termine in AmE: *dish-washing liquid?


----------



## curiosone

> Originariamente inviata da *london calling*
> 
> 
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: fagiolone, fagiolo americano, fagiolo di Spagna
> *Termine in AmE*: runner bean ..*non credo, penso si dica butter bean anche in AE....**
> *Termine in BrE*: butter bean



I'm not familiar with the term "butter beans," but in AE we call them "*lima beans*."  
Here's a link about them (connecting them to "butter beans", and with a picture):
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-lima-beans.htm


----------



## sound shift

King Crimson said:


> *Termine in italiano*: lavare i piatti
> *Termine in AmE*: do the dishes
> *Termine in BrE*: wash up


In addition to "wash up" (and "do the washing-up") BrE also uses "do the dishes" in the sense of "lavare i piatti".


----------



## curiosone

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in AmE: *dish-washing liquid?



AE: dish detergent


----------



## King Crimson

curiosone said:


> I'm not familiar with the term "butter beans," but in AE we call them "*lima beans*."
> Here's a link about them (connecting them to "butter beans", and with a picture):
> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-lima-beans.htm



Yes, Wiki too confirms that (scientific name: _Phaseolus lunatus_), whereas runner bean seems to be a different legume (_Phaseolus coccineus_) but note also that (surprise, surprise)... _Runner beans have also been called "Oregon Lima Bean"_ (and now I got completely lost).


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> Ciao LC, però secondo Wiki sembra che _serviette _sia quello di carta solo in certi posti...*A me risulta che serviette indichi un tovagliolo di carta in tutta l'UK, ma sentiamo i miei conterranei. *


Ok curio, so:

*Termine in italiano: fagiolone, fagiolo americano, fagiolo di Spagna
Termine in AmE: Lima bean
Termine in BrE: butter bean*


----------



## Tegs

To me, a serviette is something made of cloth whereas a napkin can be a piece of kitchen roll - seems to be the complete opposite of LC's interpretation


----------



## sound shift

I often hear the term "paper napkins". When "napkins" is not preceded by "paper", I think of something made of fabric. When I hear the word "serviette", I think "paper", and the fact that I don't hear the combination "paper serviette" suggests to me that serviettes tend in fact to be made of paper. Who is Jo?


----------



## AshleySarah

*Napery* is household linen, tablecloths and napkins.  So in my opinion, napkins are the ones made of cloth, while serviettes are the ones made of paper.


----------



## Tegs

How about we just put napkin and serviettes as synonyms? I've looked in the OED, WR and Wikipedia, and there appears to be no clear-cut difference between them.


----------



## King Crimson

For the purposes of this thread can we at least agree on "serviette" not being used in AE (regardless it's made of cloth or paper)? AE foreros are eagerly awaited...


----------



## joanvillafane

can we at least agree on "serviette" not being used in AE  - Confirmed!


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> Who is Jo?


Me! I agree with you, by the way. A napkin to me is made of cloth unless you specify _paper_ napkin.

Interesting that in Ireland it's the other way round!

@ the other Jo. Yes, at least we now know you lot don't say serviette!.


----------



## italtrav

curiosone said:


> AE: dish detergent


----------



## ☺

*Termine in italiano*: Bancomat
*Termine in AmE*: ATM (Automated Teller Machine)
*Termine in BrE*: Cash Machine / Cashpoint / Cashline / Hole in the wall


----------



## italtrav

☺ said:


> *Termine in italiano*: Bancomat
> *Termine in AmE*: ATM (Automated Teller Machine)
> *Termine in BrE*: Cash Machine / Cashpoint / Cashline / Hole in the wall



Also "cash machine" sometimes in AE.


----------



## Tegs

☺ said:


> *Termine in italiano*: Bancomat
> *Termine in AmE*: ATM (Automated Teller Machine)
> *Termine in BrE*: Cash Machine / Cashpoint / Cashline / Hole in the wall



We say ATM too, but I have never heard "cashline" before. Has anyone else BE?


----------



## ☺

italtrav said:


> Also "cash machine" sometimes in AE.





Tegs said:


> We say ATM too, but I have never heard "cashline" before. Has anyone else BE?



Ho preso il tutto da qui


Termine in italiano: Slot machine
Termine in AmE: Slot machine
Termine in BrE: Fruit machine

Fonte: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slot_machine


----------



## AshleySarah

Tegs said:


> We say ATM too, but I have never heard "cashline" before. Has anyone else BE?



Never heard of "cashline" either Tegs.  ATM is what we use here in Australia.


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> We say ATM too, but I have never heard "cashline" before. Has anyone else BE?


Never.


----------



## sound shift

Tegs said:


> We say ATM too, but I have never heard "cashline" before. Has anyone else BE?


I haven't. I suspect it's a trade name used by one bank only. "Cashpoint" started as Lloyds Bank's name for its machines, but the public now uses the term to refer to other banks' machines, rather as it says "hoover" when talking of a vacuum cleaner not made by Hoover.


----------



## King Crimson

Viabilità:

*Termine in italiano*: dosso rallentatore, dissuasore di velocità
*Termine in AmE*: speed bump
*Termine in BrE*: speed bump, speed hump, road hump, speed breaker

*Termine in italiano*: corsia centrale
*Termine in AmE*: center lane 
*Termine in BrE*: middle lane

*Termine in italiano*: area di sosta
*Termine in AmE*: rest area, travel plaza, rest stop
*Termine in BrE*: lay-by

*Termine in italiano*: sottopasso
*Termine in AmE*: underpass
*Termine in BrE*: subway

*Termine in italiano*: intersezione a livelli sfalsati
*Termine in AmE*: freeway junction, highway interchange
*Termine in BrE*: motorway junction

*Termine in italiano*: rampa autostradale
*Termine in AmE*: highway (exit / entrance) ramp
*Termine in BrE*: slip road


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> *Termine in italiano*: dosso rallentatore, dissuasore di velocità
> *Termine in AmE*: speed bump
> *Termine in BrE*: speed bump, speed hump, road hump, speed breaker *plus...sleeping policeman (fam.) .*


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao LC, l'avevo sentito in effetti ma, controllando su Wiki, sembra che sia usato solo in Giamaica...


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> Ciao LC, l'avevo sentito in effetti ma, controllando su Wiki, sembra che sia usato solo in Giamaica...


Essendo londinese, dovrei forse dire che lo si usa solo a Kingston-Upon-Thames?

Scherzi a parte, lo diciamo: non sapevo fosse di origine giamaicana!


----------



## AshleySarah

Confermo ciò che ha detto LC.  Lo ricordo.


----------



## AshleySarah

*Termine in italiano*: ascensore
*Termine in AmE*: elevator
*Termine in BrE*: lift


----------



## Matrap

*Termine in italiano:* virgolette
*Termine in AmE:* Quotation marks
*Termine in BrE:* Inverted commas/quotation marks


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AshleySarah said:


> *Termine in italiano*: ascensore
> *Termine in AmE*: elevator
> *Termine in BrE*: lift





Matrap said:


> *Termine in italiano:* virgolette
> *Termine in AmE:* Quotation marks
> *Termine in BrE:* Inverted commas/quotation marks



Both already in the list


----------



## Matrap

Accidenti! 

*Termine in italiano:* Chiamare/fare un colpo di telefono 
*Termine in AmE: *Give s.o. a call
*Termine in BrE: *Give s.o. a ring


----------



## curiosone

*Termine in italiano: punto
Termine in AmE: period
Termine in BrE: full stop*


----------



## King Crimson

*Termine in italiano:* anticipare (fare qc prima del previsto)
*Termine in AmE:* move sth up
*Termine in BrE: *bring sth forward


----------



## london calling

Matrap said:


> Accidenti!
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* Chiamare/fare un colpo di telefono
> *Termine in AmE: *Give s.o. a call
> *Termine in BrE: *Give s.o. a *ring/call*


You will also hear "give someone a phone" in BE. I'm only pointing it out because I feel I have to, as I've always hated this expression and refuse to use it!


----------



## Einstein

Matrap said:


> Accidenti!
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* Chiamare/fare un colpo di telefono
> *Termine in AmE: *Give s.o. a call
> *Termine in BrE: *Give s.o. a ring


And an equally odious one, heard in the London area: "Give someone a bell".


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> You will also here "give someone a phone" in BE. I'm only pointing it out because I feel I have to, as I've always hated this expression and refuse to use it!


Nrrrrghhhh!! I refuse to put such awful English into our database!


----------



## Matrap

> You will also here "give someone a phone" in BE. I'm only pointing it  out because I feel I have to, as I've always hated this expression and  refuse to use it!





> And an equally odious one, heard in the London area: "Give someone a bell".



Grazie lc e Einstein.  Non mi ero mai imbattutto in queste due espressioni prima d'ora. In effetti non sono il massimo della bellezza ma sempre bello conoscerle.


----------



## curiosone

If someone ever tries saying that to me, I'll likely ask where my bell (or phone) is.

Also:
*Termine in AmE: Give s.o. a call/ring
*
It seems (in this case) but both terms are used on both sides of the pond.


----------



## panzona

*Termine in italiano:* (asilo) nido 
*Termine in AmE:* day care
*Termine in BrE: *crèche

Avendo a suo tempo frequentato in maniera intensiva forum anglofoni di neo-mamme, la differenza geografica nell'uso del termine era netta e costante, per questo mi permetto di annotarla per la lista, pur non essendo io parte della comunità "nativa"; a loro, i "nativi" di qua e di là dallo "stagno", lascio il compito di confermare, confutare o emendare la voce! 

Il termine suggerito sopra mi ha fatto (per ovvi motivi) pensare anche al seguente:

*Termine in italiano:* presepio / presepe
*Termine in AmE:* crèche / nativity scene
*Termine in BrE: *nativity scene

Per esperienza personale, non ho mai sentito crèche/presepio da parlanti BE, ma qui la casistica personale è numericamente molto, molto inferiore rispetto al termine che ho suggerito prima, per cui in questo caso mi limito davvero a 'buttare là' un possibile inserimento, previo l'imprescindibile vaglio dei "nativi" (i dizionari li ho ovviamente già consultati anche io... ).


----------



## Teerex51

panzona said:


> *Termine in italiano:* presepio / presepe
> *Termine in AmE:* crèche / nativity scene / *manger scene *
> *Termine in BrE: *nativity scene



Added an AmE term.


----------



## Einstein

> *Termine in italiano: *presepio / presepe*
> Termine in AmE: *crèche / nativity scene / manger scene*
> Termine in BrE: *nativity scene / *crib
> *


Added a BrE term.


----------



## CPA

Noi il presepe che si faceva a casa a Natale lo chiamavamo "the manger".


----------



## CPA

*Termine in italiano:* comunque 
*Termine in AmE:* anyways
*Termine in BrE:*  anyway


----------



## Paulfromitaly

CPA said:


> *Termine in italiano:* comunque
> *Termine in AmE:* anyways
> *Termine in BrE:*  anyway



I've heard some Brits say also anyways


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> I've heard some Brits say also anyways


Me too, albeit jokingly. Is Tegs around? A Northern Irish friend of mine (he's from Derry) says it all the time.


----------



## AshleySarah

Paulfromitaly said:


> I've heard some Brits say also anyways




Nooooooo pleeeeease, noooo.  Don't tell me that.


----------



## ikester

I scrolled through the whole list, and I have feedback to offer on at least a dozen entries.  I'll address them one at a time (as I find the time) to facilitate any eventual discussion.

I have to disagree with the entry for "casalinga".

In AmE, it's "housewife" or "homemaker".  A "housekeeper" is someone you hire.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ikester said:


> I scrolled through the whole list, and I have feedback to offer on at least a dozen entries.  I'll address them one at a time (as I find the time) to facilitate any eventual discussion.  *Great, thanks *
> 
> I have to disagree with the entry for "casalinga".
> 
> In AmE, it's "housewife" or "homemaker".  A "housekeeper" is someone you hire.
> *You're definitely right! This was my mistake*


----------



## ikester

Batteria - AmE and BrE entries are reversed.  Americans wouldn't know what you were talking about if you said "accumulator".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ikester said:


> Batteria - AmE and BrE entries are reversed.  Americans wouldn't know what you were talking about if you said "accumulator".



Once again my fault: I switched them while I was editing the list!


----------



## ikester

Armadio - we use both terms (closet and wardrobe) in AmE, but to describe two different things.  A closet is built into the wall, and is essentially a tiny room. A wardrobe is a piece of furniture.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ikester said:


> Armadio - we use both terms (closet and wardrobe) in AmE, but to describe two different things.  A closet is built into the wall, and is essentially a tiny room. A wardrobe is a piece of furniture.



Right, so it should be


*Termine in italiano:* armadio a muro
*Termine in AmE:* closet
*Termine in BrE:*  built-in wardrobe


since armadio seems to be "wardrobe" in both AmE and BrE


----------



## ikester

The 'farina di granturco' entry should be changed to 'maizena/amido di mais'.

Farina di granturco (polenta) is cornmeal in BrE, and cornmeal or cornflour (depending upon how finely it is ground) in AmE.


----------



## ikester

Paulfromitaly said:


> Right, so it should be
> 
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* armadio a muro
> *Termine in AmE:* closet
> *Termine in BrE:* built-in wardrobe
> 
> 
> since armadio seems to be "wardrobe" in both AmE and BrE


Perfect!


----------



## Einstein

ikester said:


> The 'farina di granturco' entry should be changed to 'maizena/amido di mais'.
> 
> Farina di granturco (polenta) is cornmeal in BrE, and cornmeal or cornflour (depending upon how finely it is ground) in AmE.


I think there's some confusion here. _Farina di granturco_ is yellow and coarse-ground and is used for making polenta (there is also white polenta, but coarse-ground and not to be confused with maizena below). I'm not familiar with polenta terminology in English but _cornmeal _sounds right.

_Maizena _is white and very finely ground and used as a thickener. In BrE it's _cornflour_; I thought it was called _cornstarch _in AmE. Other comments?


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> I think there's some confusion here. _Farina di granturco_ is yellow and coarse-ground and is used for making polenta (there is also white polenta, but coarse-ground and not to be confused with maizena below). I'm not familiar with polenta terminology in English but _cornmeal _sounds right.
> 
> _Maizena _is white and very finely ground and used as a thickener. In BrE it's _cornflour_; I thought it was called _cornstarch _in AmE. Other comments?


I agree with you, except that we now say _polenta_ in English (you can get it in English supermarkets).


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> I agree with you, except that we now say _polenta_ in English (you can get it in English supermarkets).


I should have known!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

So, is this accurate?

*Termine in italiano:* maizena
*Termine in AmE:* _cornstarch_
*Termine in BrE:* cornflour


*Termine in italiano:* farina di granturco per polenta
*Termine in AmE:* cornmeal / cornflour
*Termine in BrE:* cornmeal


----------



## ikester

Paulfromitaly said:


> So, is this accurate?
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* maizena
> *Termine in AmE:* _cornstarch_
> *Termine in BrE:* cornflour
> 
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* farina di granturco per polenta
> *Termine in AmE:* cornmeal
> *Termine in BrE:* cornmeal




Yes, with one omission -- as I noted in my original post, finely ground polenta (usually used in cakes and other desserts) is called cornflour in AmE, which creates some confusion between Brits and Americans.


----------



## ikester

A bit of amplification on the 'fornello' entry...  

For 'fornello', we use the same terms that you list in the 'piastra di cottura' entry; 'burner' in AmE, 'hob' in BrE.  

Both AmE and BrE use 'oven' for 'forno'. 

'Stove' (AmE) and 'cooker' (BrE) refer to the whole appliance (forno + piano cottura).


----------



## ikester

Marmellata:  we use 'jelly', 'jam', and 'marmelade' in AmE... but they're three different things.

Jelly is made from fruit juice.

Jam is made from crushed fruit or fruit pulp.

Marmelade is made from citrus rind.


----------



## ikester

Mela caramellata:  in America, we have 'candy apples', which are dipped in a melted transparent red candy that cools into a semi-hard shell.  We also have 'caramel apples' which are dipped into melted caramel (_caramello). _These would be the analog to the BrE 'toffee apples'.


----------



## ikester

Patata: I've never heard a Brit use 'spud', but Americans use it a lot... may be another case of swapped entries.


----------



## london calling

ikester said:


> Mela caramellata:  in America, we have 'candy apples', which are dipped in a melted transparent red candy that cools into a semi-hard shell.  We also have 'caramel apples' which are dipped into melted caramel (_caramello). _These would be the analog to the BrE 'toffee apples'.


I've aready read this somewhere, but I must say that to me a _toffee apple_ is a candy apple, not a caramel apple, but I may be wrong.


----------



## AshleySarah

'Spud' is used in parts of Britain.


----------



## AshleySarah

london calling said:


> I've aready read this somewhere, but I must say that to me *a toffee apple is a candy apple*, not a caramel apple, but I may be wrong.



I agree with this LC. They were called candy apples when I was growing up in N. Ireland, but here in Oz they're called toffee apples.


----------



## london calling

AshleySarah said:


> 'Spud' is used in parts of Britain.


_Spud_ to me is a potato. I'm from London, we've always called them spuds at home (a bit of a joke, admittedly).


----------



## ikester

london calling said:


> _Spud_ to me is a potato. I'm from London, we've always called them spuds at home (a bit of a joke, admittedly).



Perhaps the 'patata' entry doesn't belong at all, if the slang 'spud' is used on both sides... unless you want to include other slang terms -- back home, we say 'taters', while several of my English friends say 'tatties'.  Input, BrE folks?


----------



## ikester

Pensione per cani: I think this one can be removed.  Both BrE and AmE use 'kennel'.  'Doghouse' is something I built in the back yard (cuccia).  

Side note: In AmE, we also call a portable dog cages such as the ones used for air travel a 'kennel'.  I'm not sure if that's the same in BrE.


----------



## ikester

Portinaio: I'm unsure about this one, but it doesn't feel right.  Does 'portinaio' mean something different from 'portiere'?  To me, that's a 'doorman' or 'watchman', whereas a 'janitor' is one who does cleaning and minor repair work.


----------



## AshleySarah

To my mind (BrE/AusE), *a kennel* is the little house for the dog in my backyard, whereas "hotels for dogs" are called *boarding kennels. *


----------



## london calling

ikester said:


> Perhaps the 'patata' entry doesn't belong at all, if the slang 'spud' is used on both sides... unless you want to include other slang terms -- back home, we say 'taters', while several of my English friends say 'tatties'.  Input, BrE folks?


_Tatties_ to me is regional BE to me. A friend of mine from Edinburgh says it.  I'd never say it. But I do say "taters".


----------



## ikester

Additional notes on 'sorbetto':  in AmE, sorbetto without milk or cream is 'sorbet' or 'Italian ice'.  Sorbetto made with milk or cream is 'sherbet'.  In BrE, both are called 'sorbet', and 'sherbet' means something completely different; it's a sweetened, flavored effervescent powder or a fizzy drink made from this powder.


----------



## ikester

Trapunta: in AmE, if it's two pieces of cloth with stuffing in between, held in place by ties or stitching, it is by definition a quilt.  In my experience, we generally call it a quilt only if the stuffing is fairly thin and dense like cotton batting.  If the the stuffing is thick and light like goose down or spun polyester, it is generally called a comforter.  A blanket, on the other hand, is not layered, but woven or felted.

I'm not familiar with the BrE usage on this one...


----------



## london calling

ikester said:


> Additional notes on 'sorbetto':  in AmE, sorbetto without milk or cream is 'sorbet' or 'Italian ice'.  Sorbetto made with milk or cream is 'sherbet'.  In BrE, both are called 'sorbet', and 'sherbet' means something completely different; it's a sweetened, flavored effervescent powder or a fizzy drink made from this powder.


Actually, it's not quite as clear-cut as that. There is some debate in the UK as well regards the difference between a sorbet and a sherbert. One thing's for sure the classic Italian _sorbetto al limone_ recipe has egg white in it - sometimes it's called a _lemon sorbet_ and others a _lemon sherbert_ in BE (sherbert is also the name of the powder you mention here and of some fizzy sweets as well) - but I personally call _sorbetto al limone _lemon sherbet.

Anyway, from my viewpoint:

*Termine in italiano: sorbetto (di limone)
Termine in BE: lemon sherbet*

*Termine in italiano: cremolata (di limone) 
Termine in BE: lemon sorbet/lemon ice

Termine in italiano: granita (di limone)
Termine in BE: (lemon) granita
*
A few sorbet and granita recipes from the BBC site, here


----------



## ikester

Velluto a coste: In AmE, we say 'corduroy'.  I've never seen or heard the word 'pinwale' used except in a catalog.


----------



## london calling

ikester said:


> Velluto a coste: In AmE, we say 'corduroy'.  I've never seen or heard the word 'pinwale' used except in a catalog.


Same as us, then.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.
Il velluto a coste è "corduroy". Quando le coste sono molto sottili (tipo il nostro "millerighe") si chiama "pinwale cordurory". 
Il termine "pinwale" da solo vuol dire soltanto "a costine"; non vuol dire "velluto a costine" (infatti se dico "pinwale fabric" intendo un tessuto a costine, non necessariamente fatte di velluto).
_Pinwale_ si usa con funzione aggettivale, non come sostantivo a sé stante (vedi anche qui).


----------



## Teerex51

ikester said:


> Velluto a coste: In AmE, we say 'corduroy'.  I've never seen or heard the word 'pinwale' used except in a catalog.



Yep. _Corduroy _is the BE/AmE term.

_Pinwale _is one of the _weights _of the corduroy fabric, which are measured in _wales _per inch. The lightest being _featherwale. _In no way can_ pinwale _be AmE for corduroy. (No more than _pinstripe _can be synonymous with _wool_)


----------



## Einstein

ikester said:


> Marmellata:  we use 'jelly', 'jam', and 'marmelade' in AmE... but they're three different things.
> 
> Jelly is made from fruit juice.
> 
> Jam is made from crushed fruit or fruit pulp.
> 
> Marmelade is made from citrus rind.


(from post 92)
Also in BE we make a distinction between jelly and jam. Jelly is not just a sweet to be eaten with a spoon but also a clear, strained version of jam as stated by ikester. One small doubt, though: what the Brits call a swiss roll the Americans call a jelly roll; if I had to state the ingredient in BrE I'd say jam in this case, not jelly.


----------



## Einstein

*Italiano: *bretelle (per pantaloni)*
AE: *suspenders*
BE: *braces*

Italiano: *reggicalze*
AE: *garter belt*
BE: *suspender belt / suspenders
*
Italiano: *trecce*
AE: *braids
*BE*: plaits


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: badante
*Termine in AmE*: caregiver
*Termine in BrE*: carer


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> Me too, albeit jokingly. Is Tegs around? A Northern Irish friend of mine (he's from Derry) says it all the time.


Yup, I can confirm that people say anyways over in NI. It's only in spoken English though, never used in writing.



london calling said:


> I've aready read this somewhere, but I must say that to me a _toffee apple_ is a candy apple, not a caramel apple, but I may be wrong.


I agree Jo - toffee apple is an AmE candy apple, not a caramel apple 



ikester said:


> Perhaps the 'patata' entry doesn't belong at all, if the slang 'spud' is used on both sides... unless you want to include other slang terms -- back home, we say 'taters', while several of my English friends say 'tatties'.  Input, BrE folks?


I've only ever heard tatties used in Scotland - there is a type of mash they make called "neeps and tatties", i.e. turnips and potatoes. So, it's worth adding as BrE. In NI we call them spuds. 

As a random aside, anyone with the surname Murphy is given the nickname 'Spud' over in NI.


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> I've only ever heard tatties used in Scotland - there is a type of mash they make called "neeps and tatties", i.e. turnips and potatoes. So, it's worth adding as BrE.


I agree, although it's quite definitely regional. As I mentioned above, a friend of mine from Edinburgh calls patatoes "tatties": they might even say it in the north of England as well.


----------



## AshleySarah

london calling said:


> I agree, although it's quite definitely regional. As I mentioned above, a friend of mine from Edinburgh calls patatoes "tatties": they might even say it in the north of England as well.



N. Ireland too Jo, although it rhymes with "mateys" there.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: brufolo
*Termine in AmE: *zit
*Termine in BrE*: pimple / spot / zit

*Termine in italiano*: top senza spalline
*Termine in AmE: *tube top / strapless top
*Termine in BrE*: boob tube / strapless top

*Termine in italiano*: cabina telefonica
*Termine in AmE: *phone booth
*Termine in BrE*: phone box

*Termine in italiano*: inventario
*Termine in AmE: *inventory
*Termine in BrE*: stocktaking

*Termine in italiano*: giardino
*Termine in AmE: *yard
*Termine in BrE*: garden

*Termine in italiano*: orto
*Termine in AmE: *garden
*Termine in BrE*: kitchen garden / vegetable garden

*Termine in italiano*: prenotare
*Termine in AmE: *to make a reservation
*Termine in BrE*: to book

*Termine in italiano*: scarico (batteria)
*Termine in AmE:* dead
*Termine in BrE*: flat

*Termine in italiano*: spedizione con affrancatura a carico del destinatario
*Termine in AmE: *business reply mail (BRM)
*Termine in BrE*: Freepost / business reply service (BRS)

*Termine in italiano*: di qualità scadente / di bassa gamma
*Termine in AmE:* downscale
*Termine in BrE*: downmarket

*Termine in italiano*:biancomangiare
*Termine in AmE:* vanilla pudding
*Termine in BrE*: blancmange

*Termine in italiano*: giornata di apertura al pubblico
*Termine in AmE:* open house
*Termine in BrE*: open day

*Termine in italiano*: esclusivo / di alta gamma
*Termine in AmE:* upscale
*Termine in BrE*: upmarket

*Termine in italiano*: borsa della spesa
*Termine in AmE:* shopping bag
*Termine in BrE*: carrier bag / shopping bag

*Termine in italiano*: casello autostradale
*Termine in AmE:* tollbooth
*Termine in BrE*: tollgate


----------



## Teerex51

*Termine in italiano*: frullatore
*Termine in AmE*: blender 
*Termine in BrE*: liquidiser

*Termine in italiano*: posta (caccia, birdwatching)
*Termine in AmE*: blind
*Termine in BrE*: hide

*Termine in italiano*: fregare (colloq. per rubare)
*Termine in AmE:* lift, swipe
*Termine in BrE:* nick

*Termine in italiano*: frignare (colloq.)
*Termine in AmE*: whine
*Termine in BrE:* whinge

*Termine in italiano*: raccordo autostradale
*Termine in AmE*: connector
*Termine in BrE*: (motorway) link road

*Termine in italiano:* calcio da tavolo
*Termine in AmE:* foosball
*Termine in BrE:* table football

*Termine in italiano*: sgamare (colloq.)
*Termine in AmE*: dope out
*Termine in BrE*: suss out

*Termine in italiano*: ganascia (per ruote auto)
*Termine in AmE*: boot / Denver boot
*Termine in BrE*: wheel clamp

*Termine in italiano*: borse laterali (moto)
*Termine in AmE*: side bags / saddlebags
*Termine in BrE*: panniers

*Termine in italiano*: coppa dell'olio
*Termine in AmE*: oil pan
*Termine in BrE*: sump


----------



## Matrap

*Termine in italiano: *fesso/cretino/idiota
*Termine in AmE: *dumbass
*Termine in BrE: *prat


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: strada principale / corso
*Termine in AmE*: main street
*Termine in BrE*: high street

*Termine in italiano*: basette
*Termine in AmE*: sideburns
*Termine in BrE*: sideburns / sideboards

*Termine in italiano*: stenografo
*Termine in AmE*: stenographer 
*Termine in BrE*: shorthand-typist

*Termine in italiano*: cicoria
*Termine in AmE*: endive 
*Termine in BrE*: chicory

*Termine in italiano*: pollice verde
*Termine in AmE*: green thumb
*Termine in BrE*: green fingers

*Termine in italiano*: musli
*Termine in AmE*: granola
*Termine in BrE*: muesli

*Termine in italiano*: cherosene
*Termine in AmE*: kerosene / kerosine
*Termine in BrE*: paraffin oil

*Termine in italiano*: polistirolo
*Termine in AmE*: Styrofoam
*Termine in BrE*: polystyrene

*Termine in italiano*: Plexiglas
*Termine in AmE*: Plexiglas
*Termine in BrE*: Perspex


----------



## Tegs

A few things from the last 3 posts:

I've never heard of a liquidiser - I've only ever used the word blender.
Lift and nick are both used in BrE - I'd say lift is by far the most common word for this in NI
I call foosball foosball - so I'd add that as a BrE synonym 
No idea what a sump is - Teerex, can you explain? 

A prat is more of a coglione than a cretino. I'd call a cretino an eejit, idiot or moron.

A sideboard is a piece of furniture - the things which men grow down the sides of their faces are called sideburns in BrE too.
We use both muesli and granola in BrE.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tegs said:


> We use both muesli and granola in BrE.


To mean exactly the same thing?


----------



## Teerex51

liquidiser
sump
foosball


----------



## Tegs

Paulfromitaly said:


> To mean exactly the same thing?


Maybe granola is more crunchy but I'm not sure if there are any other differences. But cereals called muesli and granola are sold over here, so both words exist in BrE. 

Teerex, thanks for the link to sump. There is no wonder I hadn't heard of it since I'm a bit clueless about engines  I know what the other words mean, I was just pointing out that foosball is used in BrE, as is blender.


----------



## Matrap

> A prat is more of a coglione than a cretino



Wow, Tegs. Non credevo che fosse così "forte". Beh, lo utilizzerò con cautela allora.  Grazie.


----------



## Tegs

Matrap said:


> Wow, Tegs. Non credevo che fosse così "forte". Beh, lo utilizzerò con cautela allora.  Grazie.


Figurati  Sì, non vuol dire una persona stupida  Guarda che Einstein lo spiega in un vecchio thread:



Einstein said:


> Prat is the female genital organ, but is not a strong word. You could translate "What a prat!" as "Che testa di cazzo/minchia!" or (in Milan) "che pirla!".
> 
> 
> PS


(Il thread è questo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=824022)


----------



## CPA

*Termine in italiano*: fregare (colloq. per rubare)
*Termine in AmE:* lift, swipe
*Termine in BrE:* nick, pinch, pocket (ma anche _swipe_, no?)

*Termine in italiano*: sgamare (colloq.)
*Termine in AmE*: dope out
*Termine in BrE*: suss out (questa mi sembra AE, non diciamo _twig_?)


----------



## Teerex51

to suss out (I've _never _heard it used in the US)

Bonus tracks:

*Termine in italiano: *instabile. traballante*
Termine in AmE: *shaky*
Termine in BrE: *wonky

*Termine in italiano: *attrezzatura (sport, ecc.)*
Termine in AmE: *gear*
Termine in BrE: *kit

*Termine in italiano: *rischioso, incerto*
Termine in AmE: *risky, tricky*
Termine in BrE: *dodgy


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> *Termine in italiano: sorbetto (di limone)
> Termine in BE: lemon sherbet*
> 
> *Termine in italiano: cremolata (di limone)
> Termine in BE: lemon sorbet/lemon ice
> 
> Termine in italiano: granita (di limone)
> Termine in BE: (lemon) granita
> *



Could anyone suggest the AmE version of these?
Thanks


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano: *gallo
*Termine in AmE: *rooster
*Termine in BrE*: cock

*Termine in italiano: *lavoracchiare
*Termine in AmE: *putter
*Termine in BrE: *potter

*Termine in italiano: *menare il cane per l'aia
*Termine in AmE: *to beat around the bush
*Termine in BrE: *to beat about the bush


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> *Termine in italiano: *lavoracchiare
> *Termine in AmE: *putter
> *Termine in BrE: *potter


Lavor*i*cchiare.
*

Termine in italiano: calcio da tavolo
Termine in AmE: foosball
Termine in BrE: table football/subbuteo*
***Not just football, other sports as well, however we tend to associate it with football. Sorry about the bold, I can't remove it for some reason!*


----------



## Teerex51

Paulfromitaly said:


> Could anyone suggest the AmE version of these?
> Thanks



My suggestions are in green

*Termine in italiano: *sorbetto (di limone)*
Termine in BE:* lemon sherbet*
Termine in AE: lemon sorbet*
*
Termine in italiano:*cremolata (di limone) *
Termine in BE: *lemon sorbet/lemon ice
*Termine in AE: (frozen) smoothie
**
Termine in italiano: *granita (di limone)*
Termine in BE: *(lemon) granita
*Termine in AE:* *(lemon) slush /Slurpee ®*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ikester said:


> Additional notes on 'sorbetto':  in AmE, sorbetto without milk or cream is 'sorbet' or 'Italian ice'. * Sorbetto made with milk or cream is 'sherbet'.*  In BrE, both are called 'sorbet', and 'sherbet' means something completely different; it's a sweetened, flavored effervescent powder or a fizzy drink made from this powder.





Teerex51 said:


> My suggestions are in green
> 
> *
> Termine in italiano:*cremolata (di limone) *
> Termine in BE: *lemon sorbet/lemon ice
> *Termine in AE: (frozen) smoothie
> ***



So you wouldn't call this "sherbet" as suggested by ikister?


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> My suggestions are in green
> 
> *Termine in italiano:*cremolata (di limone)
> *Termine in BE: *lemon sorbet/lemon ice
> *Termine in AE: (frozen) smoothie
> *


Interesting. A smoothie to me, as a BE speaker , is not the same as a _cremolata _because it doesn't necessarily have ice in it, although it normally contains milk, ice-cream or yoghourt. Have taken note of the meaning in AE (the Americans invented it, after all)!.


----------



## Teerex51

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> So you wouldn't call this "sherbet" as suggested by ikister?



I actually agree with Ikester. "sorbetto without milk or cream is 'sorbet' or 'Italian ice'." "Sorbetto made with milk or cream is 'sherbet'"

Here I've translated _cremolata _(a frozen beverage made of blended fresh fruit), but I wouldn't know what it's called in BE.


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> I actually agree with Ikester. "sorbetto without milk or cream is 'sorbet' or 'Italian ice'." "Sorbetto made with milk or cream is 'sherbet'"
> 
> Here I've translated _cremolata _(a frozen beverage made of blended fresh fruit), but I wouldn't know what it's called in BE.


I notice you say that a  _cremolato_ is a frozen beverage. Here in the south  a _cremolata_ quite definitely isn't a beverage (see here): you need a spoon, you can't drink it. And in BE I 'd call that a sorbet or  lemon ice, as to me a sorbet contains neither milk nor cream (or the egg white which is often added in the Italian recipe).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Isn't cremolata made with milk or cream? That's why I was expecting to see it translated as "sherbet", not smoothie (To the best of my recollection the smoothies I had in the US had very little to do with cremolata..)


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Isn't cremolata made with milk or cream? That's why I was expecting to see it translated as "sherbet", not smoothie (To the best of my recollection the smoothies I had in the US had very little to do with cremolata..)


Down here it isn't. Have a look at these recipes.

Cremolata alla sicilana.
Cremolata al limone (Campania).


----------



## sound shift

london calling said:


> Lavor*i*cchiare.
> *
> 
> Termine in italiano: calcio da tavolo
> Termine in AmE: foosball
> Termine in BrE: table football/subbuteo*
> ***Not just football, other sports as well, however we tend to associate it with football. Sorry about the bold, I can't remove it for some reason!*


I'll take your word for it that it's "lavoricchiare". The Collins Italian Pocket Dictionary does give "lavoracchiare", but that sounded a bit strange to me, even though Italian is not my thing.

Table football and Subbuteo are not at all the same thing to my mind.
Table football: The 'footballers' are permanently attached to tubular bars that the players twist.
Subbuteo (a trade name and presumably a trade mark): A green cloth for a pitch and a set of small plastic 'footballers' that the players flick.


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> Table football and Subbuteo are not at all the same thing to my mind.
> Table football: The 'footballers' are permanently attached to tubular bars that the players twist.
> Subbuteo (a trade name and presumably a trade mark): A green cloth for a pitch and a set of small plastic 'footballers' that the players flick.


I beg your pardon, yes, _table football_ is known as "biliardino" in Italy.


----------



## italtrav

*Termine in italiano: *rapa svedese, rapa gialla, cavolo navone*
Termine in AmE: *rutabaga, turnip, yellow turnip (_Brassica napus_). The AE and BE terms apply to the vegetable, not to its seed, which is _colza_ in Italian and rapeseed in English.*
Termine in BrE: *swede, turnip

This entry came about because I had to look up "swede" yesterday, to discover that it is what in AE is most often called a rutabaga.


----------



## london calling

italtrav said:


> *Termine in italiano: *rapa svedese, rapa gialla, cavolo navone*
> Termine in AmE: *rutabaga, turnip, yellow turnip (_Brassica napus_). The AE and BE terms apply to the vegetable, not to its seed, which is _colza_ in Italian and rapeseed in English.*
> Termine in BrE: *swede, turnip
> 
> This entry came about because I had to look up "swede" yesterday, to discover that it is what in AE is most often called a rutabaga.


Swedes and turnips aren't the same thing in BE.

A _swede_ (rapa gialla, rapa svedese) is orange/yellow in colour, a _turnip_ is white (rapa bianca/cavolo navone). By the way a _rapa rossa/barbabietola rossa_ is a beetroot in BE: a beet root maybe, in AE?


----------



## joanvillafane

Responding to posts #141 and 142 - in AmE - just "beet" is enough.  Do you always say "beetroot" in BE?  I have not heard that here.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Swedes and turnips aren't the same thing in BE.
> 
> A _swede_ (rapa gialla, rapa svedese) is orange/yellow in colour, a _turnip_ is white (rapa bianca/cavolo navone). By the way a _rapa rossa/barbabietola rossa_ is a beetroot in BE: a beet root maybe, in AE?



Gosh! Veggies are such a pain to translate 
So do you think that this entry (which is already in the list) is inaccurate?



> *Termine in italiano: *cavolo navone*
> Termine in AmE: *rutabaga*
> Termine in BrE: *swede



My dictionary says that Swede is cavolo navone.


----------



## Einstein

Google images help in these cases. Here are some swedes. Cavolo navone does not seem to be the same thing as either a swede or a turnip; Google gives a lot of images, but all different.

It's not very clear from the images, but the swede has a yellow/orange pulp, while the turnip has a white pulp. Both can be violet in parts on the surface. The important difference is that the swede is much bigger than the turnip and was big enough to be used for Hallowe'en in north Britain before the Americans replaced it with the pumpkin (which of course is much bigger).

An Irish friend told me long ago that in Ireland they say turnip to mean swede, while what the British call turnips are not highly considered in Ireland. I don't know what other Irish people think of that.

Another thing I've heard is that the swede is unknown in Sweden! That again requires confirmation.


----------



## italtrav

Paulfromitaly said:


> Gosh! Veggies are such a pain to translate
> So do you think that this entry (which is already in the list) is inaccurate?
> 
> My dictionary says that Swede is cavolo navone.



Veggies _are_ a pain. I can't really answer for BE, but in AE, rutabagas are sometimes referred to simply as turnips. At least some sources say that this is true of BE, as well. My own opinion is that any definition ought to specify that "turnip" in both languages is most often used to refer to white turnips. Alan Davidson offers a fine overview of the confusions over naming various members of the _Brassica napus_ family in _The Oxford Companion to Food._The one thing I would strongly recommend is that the botanical names ought to always be included.

For rapa gialla, see here: http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=rapa+gialla&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
And for rapa svedese, see here: http://www.google.com/search?client...2,d.dmg&fp=92318b81758f8516&biw=1454&bih=1064
Probably all these terms should be cross-referenced/linked.


----------



## Teerex51

*Termine in italiano: *soldato / marinaio semplice*
Termine in AmE: *grunt (army); squid (navy); gyrene (marines)*
Termine in BrE: *squaddie (army): Jack/Jolly Jack (navy); bootneck (marines)*

Termine in italiano: *biancheria intima (da uomo)/mutande e canottiera*
Termine in AmE: *skivvies*
Termine in BrE: *men's underwear _(is there a slang equivalent?)_*

*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It seems that Swede could be "navone giallo / rutabaga /cavolo rapa di Svezia"



> *rutabaga* s. f. [dallo sved. dial. (lappone) _rotabagge_, _rotabaggar_]. – Altro nome del navone (_Brassica napus_): _una lunga esperienza fece poscia apprezzare nelle terre_ ... _più tenaci il cavolo_-_rapa di Svezia o ‘rutabaga’_ (C. Cattaneo).





Teerex51 said:


> *
> 
> Termine in italiano: *biancheria intima (da uomo)/mutande e canottiera*
> Termine in AmE: *skivvies*
> Termine in BrE: *men's underwear _(is there a slang equivalent?)_* UNDIES
> 
> *


----------



## Teerex51

Real men don't wear _undies_....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Teerex51 said:


> Real men don't wear _undies_....



Oh right, I didn't notice you said *men's*


----------



## italtrav

Teerex51 said:


> *Termine in italiano: *soldato / marinaio semplice*
> Termine in AmE: *grunt (army); squid (navy); gyrene (marines)*
> Termine in BrE: *squaddie (army): Jack/Jolly Jack (navy); bootneck (marines)*
> 
> Termine in italiano: *biancheria intima (da uomo)/mutande e canottiera*
> Termine in AmE: *skivvies*
> Termine in BrE: *men's underwear _(is there a slang equivalent?)_



Ciao Teerex (#147)

A couple of things.
1) "Skivvies" strikes me as kind of old-fashioned these days. You might add, in addition or instead, BVDs, which is the name of a manufacturer of such garments and now commonly synonymous with the underwear.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BVD

2) The term "squid" used to mean a newly-minted sailor in the Navy, but it was never complimentary, or even neutral. I don't know that it is still widely used. Certainly it's not a bare equivalent of _marinaio semplice_.


----------



## AshleySarah

Teerex51 said:


> Real men don't wear _undies_....



*"Budgie smugglers" *


----------



## rrose17

I agree with Italtrav that skivvies is a bit antiquated and most young people wouldn't know what you meant if you said it. That being said I think underwear for men and panties for women would be the most common. Although underwear can be used for both sexes, panties is definitely the more common one for the ladies. Men also call them according to their style, i.e. jockeys, boxers, tighty whities (ok, that one's not too common )


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> Responding to posts #141 and 142 - in AmE - just "beet" is enough.  Do you always say "beetroot" in BE?  I have not heard that here.


_Beet_ to me is something again: sugar beet or chard (just to complicate matters).

Paul, the _cavolo navone_ I've eaten here tastes like cabbage (although it looks like a turnip): swedes don't taste like cabbage at all.

Edit. Following my own reasoning a _cavolo navone_ isn't a turnip either, if it tastes like cabbage. So what on earth is it? It's obviously part of the same family, however.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Paul, the _cavolo navone_ I've eaten here tastes like cabbage



I'd hope so since it's a cavolo 
Since swede/rutabaga is definitely not a kind of cabbage but rather a kind of root, what do you think of simply calling it "rapa svedese"? (a few google hits and the judging from the pics it does look like swede)


----------



## italtrav

Botanically, both cavolo rapa and verza are of the genus Brassica. It makes little sense, it seems to me, to complain that they aren't both covered by the term, "cabbage." Swede/rutabaga is a kind of Brassica, not a kind of cabbage (I presume the use of 'cavolo' is a reference to taste, not botany). Abstractly, all terms in use ought to be cross-referenced, especially since vegetable names will refer to different things in different parts of Italy. With regard to the specific issue of AE/BE terms, I'd propose to designate rapa svedese and/or rapa gialla as the primary Italian, with links to cavolo rapa, as that is a commonly used term.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> I'd hope so since it's a cavolo
> Since swede/rutabaga is definitely not a kind of cabbage but rather a kind of root, what do you think of simply calling it "rapa svedese"? (a few google hits and the judging from the pics it does look like swede)


But a _cavolo navone_ doesn't look like a _cavolo_, it looks like a _rapa_! Oh dear.....

And yes, maybe it's best to call a _swede/rutabaga_ a "rapa svedese/gialla" and have done with it.


----------



## longplay

Se già c'è, scusatemi. Se non c'è, aiutatemi
*Termine in italiano: *traffico di scorrimento, veicoli che proseguono (direzione stradale);
*Termine in AmE: *thru traffic;
*Termine in BrE:     ?
*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

longplay said:


> Se già c'è, scusatemi. Se non c'è, aiutatemi
> *Termine in italiano: *traffico di scorrimento, veicoli che proseguono (direzione stradale);
> *Termine in AmE: *thru traffic;
> *Termine in BrE:     ?
> *



Una domanda mi sorge spontanea: ma se non conosci la traduzione in BrE, come puoi dire che è diversa da quella in AmE?


----------



## CPA

@ Tegs: "liquidiser" and "sideboards" are probably throwbacks to the days before the advent of US sit-coms. We certainly never said "blender" and "sideburns" at home. 

@ Jo: what happened to "calcio balilla"?


----------



## london calling

CPA said:


> @ Tegs: "liquidiser" and "sideboards" are probably throwbacks to the days before the advent of US sit-coms. We certainly never said "blender" and "sideburns" at home. *Neither did we (or should I say: my parents still wouldn't, given they're still there and I'm not!)*
> 
> @ Jo: what happened to "calcio balilla"? M*y husband taught me that, but I'd always heard it called biliardino or calcetto so I had assumed that calcio balilla had gone out with...you know who. I'm obviously wrong.*


----------



## longplay

Paulfromitaly said:


> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea: ma se non conosci la traduzione in BrE, come puoi dire che è diversa da quella in AmE?



Perchè sono sicuro che si adopera solo negli USA (intendo 'thru traffic').


----------



## Teerex51

Hi, LP

The expression _through traffic_ is used on both sides of the pond. The simplified US spelling "thru" appears on signs for the sake of immediacy, but "thru" does not replace "through" in written AmE.


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> Hi, LP
> 
> The expression _through traffic_ is used on both sides of the pond. The simplified US spelling "thru" appears on signs for the sake of immediacy, but "thru" does not replace "through" in written AmE.


Agreed.


----------



## curiosone

I just got back from Easter on Mount Subasio, so am backreading, and will add comments as I see them.  Here's the first:



CPA said:


> *Termine in italiano:* comunque
> *Termine in AmE:* anyways
> *Termine in BrE:*  anyway



Referring to AmE, I've always said "anyway" ("anyways" sounds WRONG to me).  I might (informally) say "*anyhoo*".

Regarding the "*spuds*" discussion, while familiar with the term, I've never used it in my life (maybe it's colloquial - perhaps to the north?).  I've always called potatoes "potatoes" (or informally "taters").


*Termine in italiano: brufolo
Termine in AmE: zit, pimple
Termine in BrE: pimple / spot / zit
*
*Termine in italiano: orto
Termine in AmE: vegetable garden
Termine in BrE: kitchen garden / vegetable garden
*_
n.b.: "Garden" in AmE is a very general term, and usually refers to a flower garden or a decorative garden.  I have an "herb garden."

_*Termine in italiano: musli
Termine in AmE: granola **
Termine in BrE: muesli
*_
Here a distinction must be made between "granola" and "muesli."  Muesli (of Swiss origin) is made of raw oats, to which nuts and fresh and/or dried fruits can be added.  Granola is toasted (I do it in the oven, stirring it frequently), and is often sweetened (with honey or brown sugar).  My granola recipe also calls for seeds, seed meal (ground seeds), shredded coconut, honey, and oil (so it will toast well).

_The following are T-rex's AmE additions (which I don't totally agree with):*Termine in italiano: sorbetto (di limone)
Termine in BE: lemon sherbet
Termine in AE: lemon sorbet

Termine in italiano:cremolata (di limone) 
Termine in BE: lemon sorbet/lemon ice
Termine in AE: (frozen) smoothie

Termine in italiano: granita (di limone)
Termine in BE: (lemon) granita
Termine in AE: (lemon) slush /Slurpee ®
*_I agree with those saying that "sherbet" contains milk, and "sorbet doesn't, so it depends on how the "sorbetto" is made.  I am not familiar with "cremolatas" (which seems to be a Sicilian speciality that never made it to Romagna).  Are they perhaps similar to what restaurants in the Emilia-Romagna area call "sorbetto" - which is mostly liquid, and nothing to do with a "sherbet" or "sorbet"?  Anyway a "sorbet" and a "smoothie" are NOT the same thing (you drink "smoothies" - you eat "sorbets" with a spoon).
The translation of "granita" is "*slush*" or "*ice slush*" ("Slurpee" is a brand name, but not the way I'd translate "granita")

And (finally) I agree with Rrose (and Italtrav) about "skivvies" not being the commonly used term nowadays to say "underwear" or "underpants."_


----------



## Einstein

In BrE *through *can be abbreviated to *thro'*, but this is seen less often than the AmE *thru*.


----------



## curiosone

I've seen it written both "through" and "thru" traffic, in the States.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano: *slot machine*
Termine in AmE: *slot machine*
Termine in BrE: *fruit machine / one-armed bandit / slot machine

*Termine in italiano: *bifolco*
Termine in AmE: *redneck/ bumpkin*
Termine in BrE: *bumpkin / yokel

*Termine in italiano: *passare un esame a pieni voti
*Termine in AmE:* to ace an exam
*Termine in BrE:* to pass an exam with flying colours

*Termine in italiano: * sostenere un esame 
*Termine in AmE:* to take an exam
*Termine in BrE:* to sit an exam

*Termine in italiano: * tacchetto di calzature sportive
*Termine in AmE:* cleat
*Termine in BrE:* stud

*Termine in italiano: * alimenti (somma di denaro)
*Termine in AmE:* alimony
*Termine in BrE:* maintenance


*Termine in italiano: * estetista
*Termine in AmE:* esthetician
*Termine in BrE:* beautician


*Termine in italiano:* laurearsi in
*Termine in AmE:* to graduate in / to major in
*Termine in BrE:* to graduate in

*Termine in italiano:* calzino corto
*Termine in AmE:* anklet
*Termine in BrE:* ankle sock

*Termine in italiano:* fondo d'investimento
*Termine in AmE:* mutual fund
*Termine in BrE:* unit trust

*Termine in italiano:* presidente (azienda)
*Termine in AmE:* president
*Termine in BrE:* chairman

*Termine in italiano:* piazzola di sosta
*Termine in AmE:* pull-off
*Termine in BrE:* lay-by

*Termine in italiano:* griglia, attraverso strada o sentiero, che impedisce il passaggio  del bestiame
*Termine in AmE:* Texas gate
*Termine in BrE:* cattle grid

*Termine in italiano:* rucola
*Termine in AmE:* arugula
*Termine in BrE:* rocket

*Termine in italiano:* intasato (naso)
*Termine in AmE:* stuffed-up
*Termine in BrE:* bunged-up

*Termine in italiano:* cazziare di brutto
*Termine in AmE:* to bawl someone out
*Termine in BrE:* to bollock someone

*Termine in italiano:* papera
*Termine in AmE:* blooper
*Termine in BrE:* bloomer


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano: *scarpini da calcio
*Termine in AmE: *soccer cleats
*Termine in BrE: *football boots


----------



## curiosone

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano: *bifolco*
> Termine in AmE: *redneck, bumpkin*
> Termine in BrE: *bumpkin / yokel
> 
> *Termine in italiano: *passare un esame a pieni voti
> *Termine in AmE:* to ace an exam
> *Termine in BrE:* to pass an exam with flying colours
> _Are you sure you didn't switch AmE and BrE?  I've always passed my exams with flying colors! _
> 
> *Termine in italiano: * estetista
> *Termine in AmE:* esthetician
> *Termine in BrE:* beautician
> _I wonder if AmE and BrE got switched here, too.  I'm familiar with both terms, but "beautician" sounds more familiar to my AmE ears._
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* laurearsi in
> *Termine in AmE:* to graduate in / to major in
> *Termine in BrE:* to graduate in
> "Graduating" and "majoring" are two different concepts, in my opinion.  Graduating means finishing one's studies at a particular school, and getting a certificate or diploma or degree (I graduated from grade school, then from high school, then from college, etc).  A major is what you choose to graduate in (what you study). So while I might say "I majored in Fine Arts," this doesn't necessarily mean I finished my degree.  At any rate, if I'd probably translate "laurearsi in" as "to get a degree in...".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano:* libreria
*Termine in AmE:* bookstore
*Termine in BrE:* bookshop

*Termine in italiano:* completamente nudo (informale)
*Termine in AmE:* buck naked
*Termine in BrE:* starkers / in the buff


----------



## rrose17

I agree with most of Curiousone's points but felt compelled to add to her point about anyway/anyways, in particular because it was a post of mine to a different thread that inpsired CPA to add this one.  After thinking about it I've gotten (has got/gotten been mentioned here as one of those AE/BE things?) myself muddled. I definitely use anyways and it's most definitely heard but I also use anyway but  perhaps a little differently.
A. I heard the concert was terrible.
B. Really? Anyways, I couldn't go. I had too much work. In ogni caso, non sono riuscito ad andarci.
A. It's not going to rain.
B. I know but I'm taking an umbrella anyway. Porto un ombrello comunque.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rrose17 said:


> B. Really? Anyways, I couldn't go. I had too much work. In ogni caso, non sono riuscito ad andarci.



This is how some young BrE speakers use it 



Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano: *bifolco*
> Termine in AmE: *redneck, bumpkin*
> Termine in BrE: *bumpkin / yokel
> 
> *Termine in italiano: *passare un esame a pieni voti
> *Termine in AmE:* to ace an exam
> *Termine in BrE:* to pass an exam with flying colours
> _Are you sure you didn't switch AmE and BrE?  I've always passed my exams with flying colors! _
> Pretty sure that "to ace" is mainly AmE - having said that, I trust you if you say American speakers also use "with flying colours"
> 
> *Termine in italiano: * estetista
> *Termine in AmE:* esthetician
> *Termine in BrE:* beautician
> _I wonder if AmE and BrE got switched here,  too.  I'm familiar with both terms, but "beautician" sounds more  familiar to my AmE ears._
> Maybe I got it wrong then
> 
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* laurearsi in
> *Termine in AmE:* to graduate in / to major in
> *Termine in BrE:* to graduate in
> "Graduating" and "majoring" are two different  concepts, in my opinion.  Graduating means finishing one's studies at a  particular school, and getting a certificate or diploma or degree (I  graduated from grade school, then from high school, then from college,  etc).  A major is what you choose to graduate in (what you study). So  while I might say "I majored in Fine Arts," this doesn't necessarily  mean I finished my degree.  At any rate, if I'd probably translate  "laurearsi in" as "to get a degree in...".
> 
> I won't add it


----------



## italtrav

*Termine in italiano: *capelli rasati, c. a spazzola*
Termine in AmE:* crew cut, buzz cut*
Termine in BrE: *pomp (truncated from pompadour), short pomp


----------



## Paulfromitaly

italtrav said:


> *Termine in italiano: *capelli rasati, c. a spazzola*
> Termine in AmE:* crew cut, buzz cut*
> Termine in BrE: *pomp (truncated from pompadour), short pomp


The Cambridge says something quite different:

Quiff (AmE pompadour): a hairstyle, worn usually by men, in which the hair at the front of the head is brushed up


----------



## italtrav

Paulfromitaly said:


> The Cambridge says something quite different:
> 
> Quiff (AmE pompadour): a hairstyle, worn usually by men, in which the hair at the front of the head is brushed up



The Cambridge is correct for pompadour but that is, as I understand it, only the origin of the truncation, which now means something different.
"Crew cut is a 20th century American English name for a Short Pompadour or Short Pomp Haircut. There were two varieties of Short Pomps. The Round Top which acquired the name Crew Cut and the Brush Top which acquired the 20th Century American English name Flat Top." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Crew_cut
Perhaps we can get one of our UK friends to chime in.


----------



## CPA

*Termine in italiano:* cazziare di brutto
*Termine in AmE:* to bawl someone out
*Termine in BrE:* to bollock someone (mai sentito) / to tear a strip off someone

*Termine in italiano:* intasato (naso)
*Termine in AmE:* stuffed-up (anche BrE)
*Termine in BrE:* bunged-up (usato più per un lavandino che per il naso)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

italtrav said:


> The Cambridge is correct for pompadour but that is, as I understand it, only the origin of the truncation, which now means something different.
> "Crew cut is a 20th century American English name for a Short Pompadour or Short Pomp Haircut. There were two varieties of Short Pomps. The Round Top which acquired the name Crew Cut and the Brush Top which acquired the 20th Century American English name Flat Top." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk%3ACrew_cut
> Perhaps we can get one of our UK friends to chime in.



I think  "crew cut" is BrE version of "buzz cut"


----------



## CPA

Paulfromitaly said:


> I think  "crew cut" is BrE version of "buzz cut"



Agree, if by "crew cut" you mean "capelli a spazzola".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

CPA said:


> Agree, if by "crew cut" you mean "capelli a spazzola".



If I were to judge from these pics, I'd say it's not "a spazzola", but just very short, although I believe that "a spazzola" is translated as crew cut.

https://www.google.it/search?q=%22crew+cut%22&hl=it&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=IVpbUcriBuS64ASWnoHgCg&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=910


----------



## london calling

CPA said:


> *Termine in italiano:* cazziare di brutto
> *Termine in AmE:* to bawl someone out
> *Termine in BrE:* to bollock someone (mai sentito) / to tear a strip off someone
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* intasato (naso)
> *Termine in AmE:* stuffed-up (anche BrE)
> *Termine in BrE:* bunged-up (usato più per un lavandino che per il naso)


My dear mama certainly says she's "all bunged up" when she's got a cold, but I have heard _stuffed up_ as well on the odd occasion (but not from mum or dad).

And I wouldn't _bollock someone_ either, I'd "give them a bollocking".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> My dear mama certainly says she's "all bunged up" when she's got a cold, but I have heard _stuffed up_ as well on the odd occasion (but not from mum or dad).



As well as some Scots


----------



## DearPrudence

*Termine in italiano:* prendere in giro
*Termine in AmE:* to fool sb, pull sb's leg (seems pretty dull but I've never found an equivalent in AmE)
*Termine in BrE:* to take the mick (out of sb), take the mickey (out of sb)


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> My dear mama certainly says she's "all bunged up" when she's got a cold, but I have heard _stuffed up_ as well on the odd occasion (but not from mum or dad).
> 
> And I wouldn't _bollock someone_ either, I'd "give them a bollocking".



Yep, I agree with about being bunged up and _giving _people a bollocking. You can "bollock someone" though, but it is used slightly differently so the Italian translation would probably be different. 

e.g. He was bollocked into going to Mass = he was forced/obliged to go to Mass (by someone else, who shouted at him).

PS From the earlier posts about liquidiser and sideboards, it seems to me that the use of some Americanisms in BrE might be to do with an age difference


----------



## sound shift

*An entry (in the other thread) that I think is incorrect*:

The BrE for the Italian _tiro mancino _is given as _monkey tricks. _I have never heard this term, and a Google search of UK sites results in no hits. I suggest _dirty tricks._


----------



## Tegs

Could tiro mancino also mean "monkey business"? That might explain the monkey reference...

_To take the mick/mickey out of_ is informal - we also say _pull someone's leg_ in BrE. Another slang equivalent is _to take the piss out of_


----------



## sound shift

Tegs said:


> Could tiro mancino also mean "monkey business"? That might explain the monkey reference...


I wondered about that. It might be the case, but I don't know enough Italian to be able to say that it is definitely the case.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I think that both monkey business and dirty tricks are good translations for tiro mancino.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Older entries here:* Termini che hanno una traduzione diversa in American English e in British English - PLEASE CONTRIBUTE
*
Termine in italiano:* netturbino
*Termine in AmE:* garbageman / garbage collector
*Termine in BrE:* dustman / binman

*Termine in italiano:* avaro
*Termine in AmE:* stingy / cheap
*Termine in BrE:* mean / tight / stingy

*Termine in italiano:* escavatore
*Termine in AmE:* backhoe / excavator
*Termine in BrE:* digger / excavator

*Termine in italiano:* peperone
*Termine in AmE:* bell pepper
*Termine in BrE:* pepper

*Termine in italiano:* forcina per capelli
*Termine in AmE:* bobby pin
*Termine in BrE:* hairgrip

*Termine in italiano:* caccola
*Termine in AmE:* booger
*Termine in BrE:* bogey

*Termine in italiano:* diagonalmente (posizione)
*Termine in AmE:* cater-cornered / kitty-cornered 
*Termine in BrE:* diagonal?? (not sure how Brits say this) *diagonally*


----------



## Tegs

Optometrist and optician are two different jobs in BE. Which does the AE optometrist refer to?

Netturbino = binman in BE.

I suppose diagonalmente is "diagonally" in BE.


----------



## italtrav

Tegs said:


> Optometrist and optician are two different jobs in BE. Which does the AE optometrist refer to?


I would have said that in AE  _optometrist_ usually describes a person who does refractions and dispenses eyeglasses at the optician(s) (usually a store that sells eyeglasses). The optician could also minimally describe someone who merely adjusts frames and maximally, the optometrist. Some optometrists in some states may also deal with a wider range of ocular issues, e.g. diagnosis of glaucoma or macular degeneration and have limited powers to prescribe drugs. http://www.urbanoptiques.com/vision...trist-vs-ophthalmologist-whats-the-difference


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano:* conto aperto in un negozio
*Termine in AmE:* charge account
*Termine in BrE:* credit account

*Termine in italiano:* villetta a schiera
*Termine in AmE:* row house
*Termine in BrE:* terraced house

*Termine in italiano:* procuratore distrettuale
*Termine in AmE:* district attorney
*Termine in BrE:* public prosecutor 

*Termine in italiano:* cartongesso
*Termine in AmE:* drywall
*Termine in BrE:* plasterboard
*
Termine in italiano:* caramella dura
*Termine in AmE:* hard candy
*Termine in BrE:* boiled sweet

*Termine in italiano:* lavanderia self-service
*Termine in AmE:* Laundromat 
*Termine in BrE:* launderette 

*Termine in italiano:* taglio alla moicana
*Termine in AmE:* Mohawk
*Termine in BrE:* Mohican

*Termine in italiano:* preconfezionato (abito)
*Termine in AmE:* off the rack
*Termine in BrE:* off the peg

*Termine in italiano:* calarsi a corda doppia
*Termine in AmE:* to rappel
*Termine in BrE:* to abseil

*Termine in italiano:* formaggio grattugiato
*Termine in AmE:* shredded cheese
*Termine in BrE:* grated cheese

*Termine in italiano:* latte scremato
*Termine in AmE:* skim milk
*Termine in BrE:* skimmed milk

*Termine in italiano:* informatore della polizia
*Termine in AmE:* stool pigeon / stoolie
*Termine in BrE:* grass 

*Termine in italiano:* calzoni della tuta da ginnastica
*Termine in AmE:* sweatpants
*Termine in BrE:* tracksuit bottoms / trackies

*Termine in italiano:* tubo di scappamento
*Termine in AmE:* tailpipe
*Termine in BrE:* exhaust pipe

*Termine in italiano:* frattaglie
*Termine in AmE:* variety meat / entrails
*Termine in BrE:* offal / entrails

*Termine in italiano:* scontato
*Termine in AmE:* on sale
*Termine in BrE:* on offer / reduced

*Termine in italiano:* in vendita
*Termine in AmE:* for sale
*Termine in BrE:* on sale / for sale


----------



## Tegs

italtrav said:


> I would have said that in AE  _optometrist_ usually describes a person who does refractions and dispenses eyeglasses at the optician(s) (usually a store that sells eyeglasses). The optician could also minimally describe someone who merely adjusts frames and maximally, the optometrist.



Ok, it sounds to me like AE uses both optometrist and optician, so since BE and AE are similar here, it can be be deleted  (We also use "optician's" to refer to the shop)


----------



## italtrav

For ' villetta a schiera' I'd spell row house as two words, which is how it appears in 2 AE dictionaries I checked.


----------



## italtrav

Ciao a tutti

For #168
In AE we also regularly speak of exams passed with flying colors (dropping the "u" in colors).

For piazzola di sosta, ' I am unfamiliar with 'pull-off' in AE, although I have seen the noun, "pull over." If this describes a designated area where you can safely pull off the road (and not merely a wide shoulder where you can pull over), I'd suggest 'rest area' or 'safety rest area.' There is also 'turnout,' but its use is regional (not much used in New York, where I live now, but often heard in California where I used to reside).
http://www.dot.state.mn.us/restareas/program.html
https://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/hdbk/traffic_lanes.htm


----------



## Paulfromitaly

italtrav said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> For #168
> In AE we also regularly speak of exams passed with flying colors (dropping the "u" in colors).
> I'll add this to the AmE entry then
> 
> For piazzola di sosta, ' I am unfamiliar with 'pull-off' in AE, although I have seen the noun, "pull over." If this describes a designated area where you can safely pull off the road (and not merely a wide shoulder where you can pull over), I'd suggest 'rest area' or 'safety rest area.' There is also 'turnout,' but its use is regional (not much used in New York, where I live now, but often heard in California where I used to reside).
> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/restareas/program.html
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/hdbk/traffic_lanes.htm
> Lay-by: a place at the side of a road where a vehicle can stop for a short time without interrupting other traffic:
> Would you call this "rest area"?
> I remember hearing some American people use the term "turnout" but I was under the impression they meant a small area on the side of a narrow road where cars can pull over to allow bigger vehicles coming from the opposite direction to pass first.


----------



## Tegs

Thanks Paul 

*Termine in italiano:* calzoni della tuta da ginnastica
*Termine in AmE:* sweatpants
*Termine in BrE:* track bottoms (?) / trackies / trackie bums / tracksuit bottoms

*Termine in italiano:* informatore della polizia
*Termine in AmE:* stoolpigeon / stoolie
*Termine in BrE:* informer (slang: grass)

I'm not sure if "track bottoms" is used, this is the first I've heard of it - can another BE speaker please confirm?


----------



## sound shift

I have not heard of "track bottoms".


----------



## italtrav

Ciao Paul

You are correct about turnout, but it also gets used to mean an emergency parking space for a disabled vehicle and sometimes a small parking area. In any case, it remains a regional use. What I believe is meant by BE lay-by is probably most often called (in the NE USA) a pull over or a rest area (the latter usually is a larger space).  But the same term gets used imprecisely for a service area (i.e. a rest area with a gas station). So, once again, it's complicated.
And, wouldn't you know?, there's a Wikipedia entry to add to the complication: "The term *lay-by* is used in the United Kingdom and Ireland to describe a roadside parking or rest area for drivers. Equivalent terms in the United States are "turnout" or "pullout." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rest_area. Ma non ci credo.
I'm putting my money on "rest area."


----------



## italtrav

*"Termine in italiano:* informatore della polizia
*Termine in AmE:* stoolpigeon / stoolie
*Termine in BrE:* grass "

I think "snitch" (noun and verb) is more common these days than "stool pigeon" (which also ought to be 2 words). However, stool pigeon is more particularly a police informant (or a C.I., as we hear on TV these days, for "confidential informant"), while a snitch could be an informant in any context. But the U.S. ghetto watchwords, "Don't snitch!" refer particularly to not providing info to the police. I'm not sure how this works with "grass" in BE.


----------



## Tegs

Grass is used when referring to police informants in BE. In other contexts, other words tend to be used  (tell-tale in school, whistleblower in a company etc)


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano: *rampa di accesso (stradale)
*Termine in AmE: *on-ramp
*Termine in BrE: *slip road [onto the M1, etc]


----------



## Tellure

*Termine in italiano: *costume da bagno
*Termine in AmE: *bathing suit/swimsuit?
*Termine in BrE: *swimming costume/ cozzy (o quest'ultimo è Australian slang?)

O queste differenze non esistono più? 
Ho sentito anche "bathing costume" ma non saprei sinceramente se si tratti di AmE o BrE.  

Chi metterebbe gentilmente un po' d'ordine? 

Edit:
Credo che questa voce manchi, credo.

*Termine in italiano: *laccio per scarpe
*Termine in AmE: *shoestring
*Termine in BrE: *shoelace

Mi sembra un po' strano che io non abbia trovato "divano" tra le tante voci, per cui se già esiste mi scuso sin d'ora.

*Termine in italiano:* divano/sofà
*Termine in AmE:* davenport/couch
*Termine in BrE: *sofa


----------



## Youngfun

*Termine in italiano:* negozio
*Termine in AmE:* store
*Termine in BrE:* shop

*Termine in italiano:* metropolitana, metro, (il) metrò (?)
*Termine in AmE:* subway
*Termine in BrE:* underground, the Tube (London)

Metro is occasionally used, but I don't really know where to put it.

*Termine in italiano:* sottopassaggio
*Termine in AmE:* underpass (?... I forgot)
*Termine in BrE:* subway

*Termine in italiano:* tram
*Termine in AmE:* streetcar
*Termine in BrE:* tram

*Termine in italiano:* taxi, tassì
*Termine in AmE:* cab, taxi
*Termine in BrE:* taxi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Youngfun said:


> *Termine in italiano:* negozio
> *Termine in AmE:* store
> *Termine in BrE:* shop
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* metropolitana, metro, (il) metrò (?)
> *Termine in AmE:* subway
> *Termine in BrE:* underground, the Tube (London)
> 
> Metro is occasionally used, but I don't really know where to put it.
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* sottopassaggio
> *Termine in AmE:* underpass (?... I forgot)
> *Termine in BrE:* subway
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* tram
> *Termine in AmE:* streetcar
> *Termine in BrE:* tram
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* taxi, tassì
> *Termine in AmE:* cab, taxi
> *Termine in BrE:* taxi



Hai controllato l'elenco? Tutte le voci che hai suggerito sono già presenti

*Termini che hanno una traduzione diversa in American English e in British English *


----------



## Youngfun

Non avevo controllato.  Però non ho visto "sottopassaggio".


----------



## Tegs

Paulfromitaly said:


> It's very likely to be youth slang


Are you implying I'm old? The cheek of some people  

Anyway, I notice in your links that some of the styles are called "track pants" or "trackpants" which is definitely an Americanism - pants for us are knickers. I guess "track bottoms" can go in as a synonym since it does exist, but maybe stick it at the end of the list - tracksuit bottoms is way more common. Oh, and put "slang" before trackie bums, since that's not a term you'd see on a website  

*Termine in italiano: *costume da bagno
*Termine in AmE: *bathing suit/swimsuit?
*Termine in BrE: *swimming costume/ swimming suit (slang: cozzy) E sì, si dice in BE  Non so se in AE usano bathing suit o no...


----------



## Youngfun

Tellure said:


> *Termine in AmE:* davenport/couch


L'ordine è casuale oppure secondo la frequenza d'uso? Io ho sempre sentito couch, mai davenport, quindi metterei couch/davenport. 



Tegs said:


> *Termine in italiano: *costume da bagno
> *Termine in AmE: *bathing suit/swimsuit?
> *Termine in BrE: *swimming costume/ swi*m*ming suit (slang: cozzy) E sì, si dice in BE  Non so se in AE usano bathing suit o no...


Only little correction.


----------



## Tegs

Yes, as far as is possible, we're going by usage. I'd agree with you about davenport, since in any American films etc I've seen, they always say couch, not  davenport. Maybe an AE speaker can confirm.


----------



## Tellure

Tegs said:


> *Termine in italiano: *costume da bagno
> *Termine in AmE: *bathing suit/swimsuit?
> *Termine in BrE: *swimming costume/ swiming suit (slang: cozzy) E sì, si dice in BE  Non so se in AE usano bathing suit o no...



Grazie, Tegs, per la risposta. Un dubbio in meno. 



Youngfun said:


> L'ordine è casuale oppure secondo la frequenza  d'uso? Io ho sempre sentito couch, mai davenport, quindi metterei  couch/davenport.



L'ordine è casuale, anche io ho quasi sempre sentito "couch".


----------



## Tegs

Tellure said:


> *Termine in italiano: *cabina telefonica
> *Termine in AmE: *(tele)phone booth
> *Termine in BrE:* (tele)phone box
> 
> Giusto?


I'm not sure about this. Both phone booth and phone box sound completely ok to me and neither sounds American. I don't know - maybe one began as BE and the other AE, and by now both are used in BE. Since the advent of mobiles I hardly ever hear either word


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano*: cabina telefonica
> *Termine in AmE: *phone booth
> *Termine in BrE*: phone box





Tellure said:


> *Termine in italiano: *cabina telefonica
> *Termine in AmE: *(tele)phone booth
> *Termine in BrE:* (tele)phone box
> 
> Giusto?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tegs said:


> I'm not sure about this. Both phone booth and phone box sound completely ok to me and neither sounds American. I don't know - maybe one began as BE and the other AE, and by now both are used in BE. Since the advent of mobiles I hardly ever hear either word



I think I've heard also "callbox" in the UK

*Termine in italiano*: dormire fino a tardi
*Termine in AmE: *to sleep in
*Termine in BrE*: to lie in

*Termine in italiano*: giornalaio
*Termine in AmE: *newsdealer
*Termine in BrE*: newsagent

*Termine in italiano*: andare a rotoli
*Termine in AmE: *to go wrong (better idiom needed!)
*Termine in BrE*: to go pear-shaped

*Termine in italiano*: pasto al sacco
*Termine in AmE: *bag lunch / box lunch
*Termine in BrE*: packed lunch


*Termine in italiano*: condominio
*Termine in AmE: *condominium (condo) / apartment house / apartment building
*Termine in BrE*: apartment block / block of flats

*Termine in italiano*: villetta ad un piano
*Termine in AmE: *ranch house
*Termine in BrE*: bungalow

*Termine in italiano*: tendaggi
*Termine in AmE: *drapes
*Termine in BrE*: curtains


*Termine in italiano*: tutori ortopedici
*Termine in AmE: *braces
*Termine in BrE*: calipers


----------



## Tellure

Tegs said:


> I'm not sure about this. Both phone booth and phone box sound completely ok to me and neither sounds American. I don't know - maybe one began as BE and the other AE, and by now both are used in BE. Since the advent of mobiles I hardly ever hear either word



In effetti, si tratta di termini che non vengono usati molto da qualche tempo a questa parte... 

Però avevo cercato qua e là e avevo trovato questo:


> *telephone booth*
> 
> *Definitions*
> 
> (US)
> 
> a booth in a public place containing a telephone, usually operated by inserting coins


collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/american/telephone-booth



> *phone box (fəʊn bɒks)  or phone booth (US)*
> *
> Definitions*
> 
> *noun*
> 
> 
> 
> (British) a small shelter in the street in which there is a public telephone ⇒ _There was a phone box on the other side of the square_.


collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/phone-box

Per quanto concerne l'uso, mi affido a voi madrelingua.


----------



## ikester

Tellure said:


> Mi sembra un po' strano che io non abbia trovato "divano" tra le tante voci, per cui se già esiste mi scuso sin d'ora.
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* divano/sofà
> *Termine in AmE:* davenport/couch*/sofa/divan/Chesterfield (Davenport and Chesterfield are regional and less common.)*
> *Termine in BrE: *sofa*/settee*


----------



## DearPrudence

*Termine in italiano*: bilancia
*Termine in AmE: *scale
*Termine in BrE*: scales


----------



## ikester

Tegs said:


> I'm not sure about this. Both phone booth and phone box sound completely ok to me and neither sounds American. I don't know - maybe one began as BE and the other AE, and by now both are used in BE. Since the advent of mobiles I hardly ever hear either word



We use 'phone booth' in AE (Clark Kent's favorite place to change into Superman!), but they're hardly ever seen any more.  

For a public phone NOT inside a little enclosure, we use the term 'payphone'... is that used in BE?


----------



## Tegs

ikester said:


> For a public phone NOT inside a little enclosure, we use the term 'payphone'... is that used in BE?



I think so - I can't think of any other word that I'd use for it.


----------



## curiosone

> *Termine in italiano: netturbino
> Termine in AmE: garbageman / garbage collector, sanitary engineer *
> Termine in BrE: dustman / binman*



*this last term was coined in order to be more "politically correct" (like "non-vedenti" instead of "ciechi").  However "garbage collector" is still used (I've never used "garbage-man.")



> *Termine in italiano: avaro
> Termine in AmE: stingy** / cheap* / tight-fisted, miserly*
> Termine in BrE: mean / tight / stingy
> *



In AmE I wouldn't use "cheap" in the sense of "avaro" but rather in the sense of being of little value, even "questionable", such as "cheap thrills" or "shoddy."   However I might use the noun "cheapskate" to refer to a stingy person.



> *Termine in italiano: cartongesso
> Termine in AmE: drywall, plasterboard
> **Termine in BrE: plasterboard*



I'm not overly familiar with construction terms, but I'm only familiar with the term "plasterboard" (if other native AE speakers confirm "drywall" I'll believe them).



> *Termine in italiano: preconfezionato (abito)
> Termine in AmE: off the rack, pret-à-porter
> Termine in BrE: off the peg
> *





> *Termine in italiano: formaggio grattugiato
> Termine in AmE: shredded cheese* grated cheese*
> Termine in BrE: grated cheese
> *



"Shredded cheese and "grated cheese" are two totally different things.  "Grated" corresponds to "grattugiato" or "finely grated";  "shredded" refers to "striscioline" or "very coarsely grated".

'Nuff said about "stoolie" or "stool pigeon".  I'd more likely say "informer" (in school we called them "tattle-tales")



> *Termine in italiano: tubo di scappamento
> Termine in AmE: tailpipe, exhaust pipe
> Termine in BrE: exhaust pipe*





> *Termine in italiano: scontato
> Termine in AmE: on sale, marked down
> Termine in BrE: on offer / reduced
> *





> *Termine in italiano: costume da bagno
> Termine in AmE: bathing suit/swimsuit?
> Termine in BrE: swimming costume/ cozzy (o quest'ultimo è Australian slang?)
> 
> O queste differenze non esistono più?
> Ho sentito anche "bathing costume" ma non saprei sinceramente se si tratti di AmE o BrE.  *



Tegs has amply corrected the BrE terms, so I'll only comment on the AE.    "Bathing suit" or "swimsuit" or "swimming suit" are all used; we also specify "one-piece" or "two-piece suit", or "bikini."  "Bathing costume" sounds like something out of the early 1900s, in Brighton.



> *Termine in italiano: laccio per scarpe
> Termine in AmE: shoestring, shoelace
> Termine in BrE: shoelace*



Actually I'm more likely to use "shoestring" when referring to a "shoestring budget."  Otherwise (in AE) I say "shoelaces" or "laces."


> *Termine in italiano: tendaggi
> Termine in AmE: drapes, curtains
> Termine in BrE: curtains*



I distinguish between "drapes" (heavy curtains - often long, that shut out light) and "curtains" (which usually let more light in).  But I'm more likely to say "curtains".  



> *Termine in italiano: villetta ad un piano
> Termine in AmE: ranch house, one-story house
> Termine in BrE: bungalow*



Maybe "ranch house" is colloquial;  I'd be more likely to call it a "one-story house" or "single-story house"



> *Termine in italiano: pasto al sacco
> Termine in AmE: bag lunch / box lunch
> Termine in BrE: packed lunch*



Just wanted to add that we AE speakers often say "I'm brown-bagging it" (because lunch bags are ususally made of brown paper).



> *Termine in italiano: divano/sofà
> Termine in AmE: davenport/couch/sofa/divan/Chesterfield (Davenport and Chesterfield are regional and less common.)
> Termine in BrE: sofa/settee*



I'd eliminate the terms "davenport" and "Chesterfield", and probably also "divan."  The former two are colloquial (and never reached my area, or maybe it's simply that those brand names are now archaic).  And "divan" sounds like macaroni English to me, so maybe it's also colloquial.  I'd say "couch" or "sofa."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

curiosone said:


> I'm not overly familiar with construction terms, but I'm only familiar with the term "plasterboard" (if other native AE speakers confirm "drywall" I'll believe them).



The MW says they are the same thing

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/plasterboard


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> I'd eliminate the terms "davenport" and "Chesterfield", and probably also "divan."  The former two are colloquial (and never reached my area, or maybe it's simply that those brand names are now archaic).  And "divan" sounds like macaroni English to me, so maybe it's also colloquial.  I'd say "couch" or "sofa."


We say _divan_ in BE to mean a _sofa-bed_, And we also say "couch", as well as sofa and settee, so there's no difference there.


----------



## Tegs

curiosone said:


> *this last term was coined in order to be more "politically correct" (like "non-vedenti" instead of "ciechi").  However "garbage collector" is still used (I've never used "garbage-man.")
> 
> "Bathing suit" or "swimsuit" or "swimming suit" are all used; we also specify "one-piece" or "two-piece suit", or "bikini."  "Bathing costume" sounds like something out of the early 1900s, in Brighton.



We also have a PC titles for binmen and similar professions so I'm not keen on adding "sanitary engineer" unless it's used a lot in this context in AE. A sanitary engineer is actually a highly skilled engineer who works in the field of sanitary engineering, so this might cause confusion to non-natives  Should we keep it Curio?

We also say one-piece for the thing which is not a bikini 

I agree with LC that couch is used over here too.


----------



## curiosone

Tegs said:


> We also have a PC titles for binmen and similar professions so I'm not keen on adding "sanitary engineer" unless it's used a lot in this context in AE. A sanitary engineer is actually a highly skilled engineer who works in the field of sanitary engineering, so this might cause confusion to non-natives  Should we keep it Curio?
> 
> We also say one-piece for the thing which is not a bikini
> 
> I agree with LC that couch is used over here too.



I agree with you about "sanitary engineer" - and think "garbage collector" is already much more "politically correct" than "trashman." 

Nowadays there are also two-piece swimming suits that aren't bikinis, but have a top (so everything's covered, but it has a top and bottom - which simplifies going to the toilet ).

As far as "couch" is concerned, who ever heard of a "sofa potato"?


----------



## Tegs

Yea, I think that type of non-bikini thing is called a tankini over here. Do you have that in AE? 

Ah yes, "couch potato". Definitely not a sofa or settee potato


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano*: andare a rotoli
> *Termine in AmE: *to go wrong (better idiom needed!)
> *Termine in BrE*: to go pear-shaped



Is "to go south" synonymous with "to go wrong" in AmE?


----------



## Tellure

Correggetemi se sbaglio ma in BrE si dice anche "pillar box" e "letter box"??
*
"Termine in italiano: *cassetta delle lettere*
Termine in AmE: *mail box*
Termine in BrE: *postbox*"
_____________________________________
*
*Termine in italiano: *aringa affumicata*
Termine in AmE: *smoked herring*
Termine in BrE: *kipper*
_____________________________________

Termine in italiano*: pelle d'oca
*Termine in AmE: *goose bumps
*Termine in BrE*: goose pimples

Edit:
*
Termine in italiano*: deposito bagagli
*Termine in AmE: *checkroom/baggage room?
*Termine in BrE*: left-luggage office
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/left-luggage-office?showCookiePolicy=true

*_____________________________________

*Nell'elenco c'è "reception" ma non ho visto "receptionist":*

Termine in italiano*: receptionist
*Termine in AmE: *desk clerk/ckerk
*Termine in BrE*: receptionist


----------



## Tegs

Tellure said:


> Correggetemi se sbaglio ma in BrE si dice anche "pillar box" e "letter box"??
> *
> "Termine in italiano: *cassetta delle lettere*
> Termine in AmE: *mail box*
> Termine in BrE: *postbox*"
> 
> *



Letter box = buca delle lettere (nella porta)  Pillar box esiste ma non si usa molto, aparte nella frase "pillar box red" per spiegare un tipo di colore rosso che si usa sulle cassette delle lettere qui.


----------



## Tellure

Tegs said:


> Letter box = buca delle lettere (nella porta)  Pillar box esiste ma non si usa molto, aparte nella frase "pillar box red" per spiegare un tipo di colore rosso che si usa sulle cassette delle lettere qui.



Ok, perfetto! Grazie mille per la delucidazione, Tegs! 

Edit:

Dovrebbe mancare anche:*

Termine in italiano: *biglietto di andata e ritorno*
Termine in AmE: *round-trip ticket*
Termine in BrE:* return ticket


----------



## MR1492

italtrav said:


> Ciao Paul
> 
> turnout....I'm putting my money on "rest area."



Most common term in the areas in the USA in which I've lived.


----------



## Rallino

*Termine in italiano*: sussidio di disoccupazione
*Termine in AmE: * unemployment benefit
*Termine in BrE**: *dole (Confirmation needed)

*Termine in italiano*: asfalto
*Termine in AmE: * blacktop (Though I'm not sure if this is used in the entire US)
*Termine in BrE: *asphalt

*Termine in italiano*: zucchina
*Termine in AmE: *zucchini (I think also _squash_?)
*Termine in BrE: *courgette


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Rallino said:


> *Termine in italiano*: sussidio di disoccupazione
> *Termine in AmE: * unemployment benefit*s*
> *Termine in BrE**: *dole



Brits say unemployment benefit too, dole is informal


----------



## Rallino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Brits say unemployment benefit too, dole is informal



Aha! Thanks

*Termine in italiano*: succhiotto
*Termine in AmE: * pacifier / binkie
*Termine in BrE**: *dummy

*Termine in italiano*: gomma (per cancellare)
*Termine in AmE: * eraser
*Termine in BrE: *rubber

*Termine in italiano*: telecomando
*Termine in AmE: *clicker / remote (control)
*Termine in BrE: *remote (control)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Rallino said:


> Aha! Thanks
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: succhiotto *(careful: this means also something else ) *
> *Termine in AmE: * pacifier / binkie
> *Termine in BrE**: *dummy



*Termine in italiano*: succhiotto 
*Termine in AmE: * hickey
*Termine in BrE**: *lovebite


----------



## Tegs

We say hickey over here too


----------



## curiosone

> *Termine in italiano: zucchina
> Termine in AmE: zucchini, summer squash ("squash" is very generic, and can also refer to "winter squash"/zucca)
> Termine in BrE: courgette*





> *Termine in italiano: gomma (per cancellare)
> Termine in AmE: eraser
> Termine in BrE: rubber*


_
I suggest being very careful about asking for a "rubber" in the States..._ _(as you'll likely get a "condom")._


----------



## CPA

*Termine in italiano:* escavatore
*Termine in AmE:* backhoe / excavator
*Termine in BrE:* digger / excavator / JCB (I know it's a trademark but it's commonly used and it's in the OED)

*Termine in italiano:* lavanderia self-service
*Termine in AmE:* Laundromat 
*Termine in BrE:* launderette / laundrette (anche)

*Termine in italiano:* divano/sofà
*Termine in AmE:* davenport/couch
*Termine in BrE: *sofa / settee (we never called it anything else at home) edit: sorry, you've got this one

*Termine in italiano:* all'entrata (del negozio)
*Termine in AmE:* up front 
*Termine in BrE:* at the front


*Termine in italiano*: asfalto
*Termine in AmE: * blacktop (Though I'm not sure if this is used in the entire US)
*Termine in BrE: *asphalt / tarmac (non strictly accurate but more used)


----------



## Youngfun

Rallino said:


> *Termine in italiano*: succhiotto (I've always called it ciuccio  )
> *Termine in AmE: * pacifier / binkie
> *Termine in BrE**: *dummy


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Termine in italiano:* diagonalmente (posizione)
> *Termine in AmE:* cater-cornered / kitty-cornered
> *Termine in BrE:* diagonal?? (not sure how Brits say this) *diagonally*??
> 
> *Termine in italiano:* cartongesso
> *Termine in AmE:* drywall
> *Termine in BrE:* plasterboard
> *
> Termine in italiano:* frattaglie
> *Termine in AmE:* variety meat / entrails
> *Termine in BrE:* offal / entrails
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: giornalaio
> *Termine in AmE: *newsdealer
> *Termine in BrE*: newsagent
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: andare a rotoli
> *Termine in AmE: *to go wrong (*better idiom needed!*)
> *Termine in BrE*: to go pear-shaped
> 
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: condominio
> *Termine in AmE: *condominium (condo) / apartment house / apartment building
> *Termine in BrE*: apartment block / block of flats
> 
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: tutori ortopedici
> *Termine in AmE: *braces
> *Termine in BrE*: calipers
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: pelle d'oca
> *Termine in AmE: *goose bumps
> *Termine in BrE*: goose pimples
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: deposito bagagli
> *Termine in AmE: *checkroom/baggage room
> *Termine in BrE*: left-luggage office



Are these accurate?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: fagiolo bianco / cannellino
*Termine in AmE: *navy bean
*Termine in BrE*: haricot bean

*Termine in italiano*: bistecca di girello
*Termine in AmE: *sirloin
*Termine in BrE*: rump steak

*Termine in italiano*: lombata / controfiletto
*Termine in AmE: *porterhouse steak
*Termine in BrE*: sirloin steak

*Termine in italiano*: arrosto (pezzo di carne con l'osso)
*Termine in AmE: *roast
*Termine in BrE*: joint

*Termine in italiano*: carne di manzo sotto sale
*Termine in AmE: *corned beef
*Termine in BrE*: salt beef

*Termine in italiano*: salsiccia di fegato
*Termine in AmE: *liverwurst
*Termine in BrE*: liver sausage

*Termine in italiano*: merlano nero
*Termine in AmE:* black cod
*Termine in BrE*: coal fish

*Termine in italiano*: gambero di fiume
*Termine in AmE: *crawfish
*Termine in BrE*: crayfish


*Termine in italiano*: libro di cucina
*Termine in AmE:* cookbook
*Termine in BrE*: cookery book

*Termine in italiano*: pulire il pesce
*Termine in AmE: *clean the fish
*Termine in BrE*: gut the fish

*Termine in italiano*: montare / sbattere (cucina)
*Termine in AmE: *to beat / to whip
*Termine in BrE*: to whip / to whisk / to beat

*Termine in italiano*: ruota gigante
*Termine in AmE: *Ferris wheel
*Termine in BrE*: big wheel

*Termine in italiano*: padella per friggere
*Termine in AmE: *skillet / frying pan
*Termine in BrE*: frying pan

*Termine in italiano*: cane guida per non vedenti
*Termine in AmE: *seeing eye dog
*Termine in BrE*: guide dog

*Termine in italiano*: fattorino d'albergo
*Termine in AmE: *bellhop
*Termine in BrE*: bellboy


----------



## joanvillafane

*Termine in italiano: condominio
Termine in AmE: condominium (condo) / apartment house / apartment building  -  not the same
Termine in BrE: apartment block / block of flats


*Paul, we've had a discussion about this here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2345911 - the word "Condo/condominium" in English refers to the type of ownership, not to the size or appearance of the building.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

joanvillafane said:


> *Termine in italiano: condominio
> Termine in AmE: condominium (condo) / apartment house / apartment building  -  not the same
> Termine in BrE: apartment block / block of flats
> 
> 
> *Paul, we've had a discussion about this here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2345911 - the word "Condo/condominium" in English refers to the type of ownership, not to the size or appearance of the building.



Right 
So should we delete condo/condominium and just keep apartment building?
Or how would you call an apartment block?
This is what we typically call *condominio*


----------



## joanvillafane

That's what we call an *apartment building.* I would delete "condominium/(condo)" from this definition. 
Apartment block - I don't think this is a term used here in the U.S.  - I thought it meant a group of apartment buildings (which we call an apartment complex), but I see in BE it means just one building.   Perhaps we need another opinion from an AE speaker.....


----------



## Tegs

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano*: focaccina da tè
> *Termine in AmE: *biscuit
> *Termine in BrE*: scone
> 
> I don't think our scones are equivalent to what the Americans call biscuits. They eat biscuits with fried chicken, whereas we eat scones with jam and cream.
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: mirtillo
> *Termine in AmE: *blueberry
> *Termine in BrE*: bilberry
> 
> They may have started out being called bilberries, but I've never heard or seen that used. I buy blueberries on a regular basis, and they are always labelled blueberries.
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: costoletta
> *Termine in AmE: *chop
> *Termine in BrE*: cutlet
> 
> We say chops too
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: carne di manzo sotto sale
> *Termine in AmE: *corned beef
> *Termine in BrE*: salt beef
> 
> Never heard of salt beef, but my granny used to have corned beef in her larder (urgh).
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: montare / sbattere (cucina)
> *Termine in AmE: *to beat / to whip
> *Termine in BrE*: to whip / to whisk
> 
> We beat eggs over here, so I'd add that to BE.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Do you also say chops or do you only say chops?


----------



## Tegs

I'd never say cutlet but it might be used at the butchers. I just call them chops.


----------



## Einstein

> *Termine in italiano: mirtillo**
> Termine in AmE: blueberry
> Termine in BrE: bilberry
> 
> They may have started out being called bilberries, but I've never heard or seen that used. Yes, I think it's the old word. I haven't heard it for a long time.
> 
> Termine in italiano: costoletta
> Termine in AmE: chop
> Termine in BrE: cutlet
> 
> We say chops too. To me a chop (braciola/costoletta) contains bone, while a cutlet is a slice, e.g. alla milanese (cotoletta, no 's').
> 
> Termine in italiano: carne di manzo sotto sale
> Termine in AmE: corned beef
> Termine in BrE: salt beef
> 
> Never heard of salt beef, but my granny used to have corned beef in her larder (urgh). Definitely corned beef in BrE too. Salt beef is something else, from Jewish cuisine.*


----------



## rrose17

*Termine in italiano*: andare a rotoli
*Termine in AmE: *to go wrong (*better idiom needed!*)
*Termine in BrE*: to go pear-shaped

I never heard of to go pear-shaped, but over here we often say to go south to mean something going wrong. "That idea's gone south". I don't know if this is used in the U.K. or not.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rrose17 said:


> *Termine in italiano*: andare a rotoli
> *Termine in AmE: *to go wrong (*better idiom needed!*)
> *Termine in BrE*: to go pear-shaped
> 
> I never heard of to go pear-shaped, but over here we often say to go south to mean something going wrong. "That idea's gone south". I don't know if this is used in the U.K. or not.



In a previous post I'd suggested "to go south" too, but I wasn't 100% the meaning was the same..When a plan goes pear-shaped, it fails, would you say a plan can go south?


----------



## rrose17

Paulfromitaly said:


> In a previous post I'd suggested "to go south" too, but I wasn't 100% the meaning was the same..When a plan goes pear-shaped, it fails, would you say a plan can go south?


Yup! But after doing a little searching I see the term might be used in the UK as well.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rrose17 said:


> Yup! But after doing a little searching I see the term might be used in the UK as well.



That's not a problem, as long as it's used in the US


----------



## CPA

rrose17 said:


> *Termine in italiano*: andare a rotoli
> *Termine in AmE: *to go wrong (*better idiom needed!*)
> *Termine in BrE*: to go pear-shaped
> 
> I never heard of to go pear-shaped, but over here we often say to go south to mean something going wrong. "That idea's gone south". I don't know if this is used in the U.K. or not.



I've never heard of "to go pear-shaped". I _have_ heard, often, "to go for a burton".


----------



## curiosone

> *Termine in italiano: focaccina da tè
> Termine in AmE: biscuit*, *scone**
> Termine in BrE: scone*



I agree with everything Tegs says about biscuits, except we do sometimes have them with butter and jam (or honey) for breakfast (not tea).  But we also have scones (thought the Starbucks' variety does NOT resemble a scone at all!  _[Speaking of which, how come the last time I changed planes in London Heathrow, I could NOT find a nice fresh scone anywhere - but only the Starbucks kind?? (inedible, and not even fresh)]

_


> *Termine in italiano: gambero di fiume
> Termine in AmE: crawfish
> Termine in BrE: crayfish*



Oddly enough, in the States I've always seen it written "crawfish" (or "crawdads" colloquially ) but pronounced "crayfish."



> *Termine in italiano: salmone affumicato
> Termine in AmE: lox (ethnic Jewish/Hebrew term), smoked salmon
> Termine in BrE: smoked salmon*





> *Termine in italiano: padella per friggere
> Termine in AmE: skillet, frying pan
> Termine in BrE: frying pan*





> *Termine in italiano: condominio
> Termine in AmE: condominium (condo)** / apartment house** / apartment building
> Termine in BrE: apartment block / block of flats*



I agree with Joanvillafane on this one.  A condo doesn't even have to be in one building.  I've seen some that looked more like terraced houses / "villette a schiera", or groups of duplex houses with shared gardens.  

*Termine in italiano: casa popolare
Termine in AmE: housing project
Termine in BrE: ?

*


> *Termine in italiano: andare a rotoli
> Termine in AmE: to go wrong (better idiom needed!), to get screwed up**, to get loused up, to get fouled up
> Termine in BrE: to go for a burton*


If Ron says "to go south" is used, I believe him, but I'm not familiar with it, so maybe it's colloquial.  But perhaps that's because I'm from the South (so we wouldn't know where to send it! ).  Anyway I checked "go wrong" in a thesaurus, and found some synonyms here:  http://thesaurus.com/browse/go+wrong
Of these, if you want something a bit more colorful than "go wrong" I'd probably say "screw up" (very informal, and slightly vulgar, but very commonly used) or "louse up" or even "flub / flub up" or "foul up".


----------



## CPA

*Termine in italiano: *casa popolare*
Termine in AmE: *housing project
*Termine in BrE: *council house (ma non c'è già?)


----------



## Teerex51

*Termine in italiano: *carrello (ferroviario)*
Termine in AmE: *truck, wheel truck, railroad truck*
Termine in BrE: *bogie


----------



## Einstein

*Council house* (BrE) is a single dwelling. An area of council houses is a *housing estate* or, in Scotland, a *housing scheme* (I believe).


----------



## Tellure

*Termine in italiano: *ferrettino/molletta (per capelli)*
Termine in AmE: *bobby pin*
Termine in BrE:* hairgrip/kirby grip

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_pin


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano:* forcina per capelli
> *Termine in AmE:* bobby pin
> *Termine in BrE:* hairgrip


Già in elenco



Tellure said:


> *Termine in italiano: *ferrettino/molletta (per capelli)*
> Termine in AmE: *bobby pin*
> Termine in BrE:* hairgrip/kirby grip
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_pin


----------



## Tellure

Paulfromitaly said:


> Già in elenco



Oops! Sorry! Mi è proprio sfuggito. 

Edit:

*Termine in italiano: *riempire la vasca da bagno*
Termine in AmE: *fill the tub*
Termine in BrE:* run the bath

Giusto?​ ​


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Tellure - To me, there's a difference between "fill the tub" - literally fill up the tub with water - and "run the bath" - start running the water for a bath (no amount of water specified!).  I don't know if they mean the same thing in BrE.


----------



## Tellure

joanvillafane said:


> Hi Tellure - To me, there's a difference between "fill the tub" - literally fill up the tub with water - and "run the bath" - start running the water for a bath (no amount of water specified!).  I don't know if they mean the same thing in BrE.



Ciao Joan, e grazie per la precisazione! 

Io avevo trovato questo:


> *riempire una vasca da bagno* to *run a bath


http://dizionari.repubblica.it/Italiano-Inglese/V/vasca.php

Vediamo cosa dicono i britannici.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano:* cornetto / fagiolino
*Termine in AmE:* green bean
*Termine in BrE:* French bean


----------



## joanvillafane

*(from post #4)
Termine in italiano:* formaggio grattugiato
*Termine in AmE:* shredded cheese-*We also say "grated cheese" for "grattugiato" - shredded is different.  Grated cheese is fine and can be spooned over food, shredded cheese is thin strips or pieces of cheese used for topping a pizza, for example. *
*Termine in BrE:* grated cheese


----------



## Tegs

I've heard of things going pear-shaped so that's BE or IE definitely, I've also heard of things going south but wouldn't use it myself. Then going down the more vulgar route, you have screwed up, cocked up and the like, which may be the same in AE. As for a housing project, I think that is the same as our council estates. 

Lastly, Curio, I sympathize with you on your sconeless sojourn in Heathrow. Chuh, hardly a good show for London!


----------



## london calling

CPA said:


> I've never heard of "to go pear-shaped". I _have_ heard, often, "to go for a burton".


I've heard both in the UK.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano:* autogrill
*Termine in AmE:* highway stop? roadside restaurant?
*Termine in BrE:* roadside café


----------



## Teerex51

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano:* autogrill
> *Termine in AmE:* highway stop? roadside restaurant? *rest area / service area (*)*
> *Termine in BrE:* roadside café *motorway services / rest area*



(*) But it's more complicated than that. On the Interstate Highway System there's a federal ban on commercial facilities in rest areas. Freeways/turnpikes not integrated in the federal Highway System may offer service areas with gas stations, food franchises, lodging, etc. Everywhere else, you need to follow the so-called _logo signs_ and exit the interstate highway to find nearby services.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Teerex51 said:


> (*) But it's more complicated than that. On the Interstate Highway System there's a federal ban on commercial facilities in rest areas. Freeways/turnpikes not integrated in the federal Highway System may offer service areas with gas stations, food franchises, lodging, etc. Everywhere else, you need to follow the so-called _logo signs_ and exit the interstate highway to find nearby services.



I know it's not easy at all..and here, for example, 2 native American speakers agree on calling rest area" a piazzola di sosta, not a place where you stop for a rest and a meal.


italtrav said:


> Ciao Paul
> 
> You are correct about turnout, but it also gets used to mean an  emergency parking space for a disabled vehicle and sometimes a small  parking area. In any case, it remains a regional use. What I believe is  meant by BE lay-by is probably most often called (in the NE USA) a pull  over or a rest area (the latter usually is a larger space).  But the  same term gets used imprecisely for a service area (i.e. a rest area  with a gas station). So, once again, it's complicated.
> And, wouldn't you know?, there's a Wikipedia entry to add to the complication: "The term *lay-by* is used in the United Kingdom and Ireland to describe a roadside parking or rest area for drivers. Equivalent terms in the United States are "turnout" or "pullout." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rest_area. Ma non ci credo.
> I'm putting my money on "*rest area*."





MR1492 said:


> italtrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting my money on "*rest area*."
> 
> 
> 
> Most common term in the areas in the USA in which I've lived.
Click to expand...


----------



## Teerex51

If we're trying to translate _Autogrill_, i.e. a food franchise directly adjacent to a motorway, the US equivalent only exists on turnpikes and similar roads where the federal ban does not apply. There you can have service areas or rest areas with restaurants and gas stations. Everywhere else, rest areas are _"__typically non-commercial facilities that provide, at a minimum, parking and restrooms."_ (see Italtrav's link).

_Rest area_ is a place where you can stop for a rest but not a meal, except as noted above. I don't see how this contrasts with the opinions posted by Italtrav and Phil. This link may provide additional food for thought.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Teerex51 said:


> _Rest area_ is a place where you can stop for a rest *but not a meal*, except as noted above. I don't see how this contrasts with the opinions posted by Italtrav and Phil. This link may provide additional food for thought.



That's the problem: you can always have a meal or a sandwich in an *Autogrill* 
If, as you've mentioned, there are always restrooms in a rest area, then it can't be a "*piazzola di sosta*" which is simply a space on one side of a road.


----------



## Teerex51

_Rest area_ is roughly equivalent to _Area di parcheggio_ on the Italian road network. (Unless - as I said before - it's located on a non-federal highway. In this case, a rest area can offer full services.)
_Service areas_ provide a range of services on non-federal highways, like the NJ Turnpike.
_Service plaza_ is another way of describing a full-service area.
I suppose an apples-for-apples US equivalent of _Autogrill _does not exist, seeing as most freeways don't allow the presence of such businesses. _Service area_ or -_plaza _are a possibility, but this is only true of a small proportion of major US freeways.


----------



## Youngfun

What if someone has a long ride? Has to enter a town to grab something to eat?


----------



## Teerex51

Youngfun said:


> What if someone has a long ride? Has to enter a town to grab something to eat?



No, you don't have to. As I posted earlier (#74)_ "...Everywhere else, you need to follow the so-called logo signs and exit the interstate highway to find nearby services." _You often find food, gas and lodging just after the off ramp.


----------



## Tegs

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano:* autogrill
> *Termine in AmE:* highway stop? roadside restaurant?
> *Termine in BrE:* roadside café


For BE, I'd go with motorway services. I presume the autogrill is something you only get on motorways, right? A roadside café is just any old café which is by the side of any old road. They could just do tea and sandwiches, or you might get a burger. In motorway services, you usually have a petrol station as well as a cheap restaurant with takeaway-style food, and some of them have a branch of Costa Coffee too.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tegs said:


> For BE, I'd go with motorway services. I presume the autogrill is something you only get on motorways, right?



Right 



> Autogrill is an Italian-based, multinational catering and retail company, the world's largest in the travel dining sector, Autogrill runs operations in 40 different countries, primarily in Europe and North America, with over 250 licensed and proprietary brands.[5] Over 90% of the company's business derives from outlets in airport terminals and motorway service areas.[6]


----------



## Teerex51

Tegs said:


> For BE, I'd go with motorway services.



I suggested it earlier today and I think it's the best match for an Italian Autogrill Area di servizio. 

(Besides being a brand name, _Autogrill _is close to becoming what Hoover was to vacuum cleaners, but the Italian name of such motorway facilities remains _Area di servizio_)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Teerex51 said:


> I suggested it earlier today and I think it's the best match for an Italian Autogrill Area di servizio.
> 
> (Besides being a brand name, _Autogrill _is close to becoming what Hoover was to vacuum cleaners, but the Italian name of such motorway facilities remains _Area di servizio_)



Right, I keep saying Autogrill but the correct term is definitely "area di servizio"!


----------



## Matrap

Ciao ragazzi 

Io tenderei ad identificare l'Autogrill con il locale (bar+ristorante+negozio+edicola+servizi) e Area di servizio con tutta la zona di sosta veicoli + rifornimento carburante.


----------



## Teerex51

Ciao Matrap, in colloquial Italian I think "Autogrill" often covers the whole shebang (_"Ci vediamo alle 10:00 all'Autogrill di XYX"_), even when the food and retail franchise is run by another company. 
_
Area di servizio_, however, includes all available services (fuel, bar and restaurant, etc.). Motorway signage only refers to _Area di servizio, _not to the operator.


----------



## Youngfun

Bisogna distinguere il marchio Autogrill (con la lettera maiuscola) e il nome comune autogrill (lettera minuscola). È uno dei tanti casi di marchio che ha dato il nome all'oggetto.
Una cosa è il marchio Autogrill, che è un ristorante self-service presente anche alla stazione ferroviaria Termini di Roma, o nel parco divertimenti Mirabilandia per esempio, quindi non necessariamente nelle autostrade. È caratterizzato dal fatto che i clienti portano dei vassoi lungo il bancone, scelgono le vivande esposte che mettono nel vassoio, e poi va a pagare alla cassa.
Invece un autogrill con la lettera minuscola è come dice Matrap il locale (bar+ristorante+negozio+edicola+servizi) presente nell'area di servizio di un autostrada.
Per cui se ci si ferma in questo luogo, ma il marchio non è "Autogrill", è comunque un autogrill. Se all'estero si arriva in un luogo del genere (quindi probabilmente il marchio non sarà Autogrill) in italiano verrà comunque chiamato autogrill.


----------



## Einstein

Paulfromitaly said:


> ... it can't be a "*piazzola di sosta*" which is simply a space on one side of a road.


This space is called a *lay-by* in BrE. In AmE I don't know.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> This space is called a *lay-by* in BrE. In AmE I don't know.



Yes, and "rest area" has been suggested for the AmE entry, that's why I said a rest area can't be an area di servizio



italtrav said:


> Ciao Paul
> 
> You are correct about turnout, but it also gets used to mean an  emergency parking space for a disabled vehicle and sometimes a small  parking area. In any case, it remains a regional use. What I believe is  meant by BE lay-by is probably most often called (in the NE USA) a pull  over or a rest area (the latter usually is a larger space).  But the  same term gets used imprecisely for a service area (i.e. a rest area  with a gas station). So, once again, it's complicated.
> And, wouldn't you know?, there's a Wikipedia entry to add to the complication: "The term *lay-by* is used in the United Kingdom and Ireland to describe a roadside parking or rest area for drivers. Equivalent terms in the United States are "turnout" or "pullout." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rest_area. Ma non ci credo.
> I'm putting my money on "*rest area*."


----------



## curiosone

> Equivalent terms in the United States are "turnout" or "pullout.



"Pullout" sounds like some sort of sliding drawer, to me.  I'd call it a "pull-off."  According to the Oxford dictionary, this is a North American term meaning:  "*an area on the side of a road where a motorist may park, typically in a scenic area**."
*
And a "rest area" (in the States) generally includes restrooms, and maybe picnic tables.  It might also have an information area (for example: when entering a new state), but won't likely sell food or drink (except maybe in automatic dispensers).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

curiosone said:


> "Pullout" sounds like some sort of sliding drawer, to me.  I'd call it a "pull-off."  According to the Oxford dictionary, this is a North American term meaning:  "*an area on the side of a road where a motorist may park, typically in a scenic area**."
> *
> And a "rest area" (in the States) generally includes restrooms, and maybe picnic tables.  It might also have an information area (for example: when entering a new state), but won't likely sell food or drink (except maybe in automatic dispensers).



This is interesting as there seem to be different terms used in different US regions seeing as italtrav is unfamiliar with "pull off" which is the first term I found in a dictionary while it's your first option 


italtrav said:


> For piazzola di sosta, ' I am unfamiliar with 'pull-off' in AE, although  I have seen the noun, "pull over." If this describes a designated area  where you can safely pull off the road (and not merely a wide shoulder  where you can pull over), I'd suggest 'rest area' or 'safety rest area.'  There is also 'turnout,' but its use is regional (not much used in New  York, where I live now, but often heard in California where I used to  reside).
> http://www.dot.state.mn.us/restareas/program.html
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/hdbk/traffic_lanes.htm


----------



## Tegs

Teerex51 said:


> I suggested it earlier today and I think it's the best match for an Italian Autogrill Area di servizio.
> 
> (Besides being a brand name, _Autogrill _is close to becoming what Hoover was to vacuum cleaners, but the Italian name of such motorway facilities remains _Area di servizio_)



Yep, I noticed your post, but you had it in beside roadside café as a synonym - I'm voting we get rid of "roadside café" altogether, as it doesn't reflect what you're all telling me about the Italian term


----------



## curiosone

Paulfromitaly said:


> This is interesting as there seem to be different terms used in different US regions seeing as italtrav is unfamiliar with "pull off" which is the first term I found in a dictionary while it's your first option



Well, we both seem to agree on "*rest area*" (which Oxford dictionary defines as: "*a roadside area with restrooms and other facilities for the use of motorists*", and Oxford dictionary lists both "pull-off" and "turnout" (which has more than one meaning in AE: http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/american_english/turnout), but doesn't give the meaning "area di sosta" to "pullout" or "pull-out".

p.s.: Since I agree with the above Oxford dictionary definition of "rest area", I'd add "rest area" to as a synonym of "service area" (area di servizio), even though it might not have a service station or restaurant.  I wouldn't consider it to be a synonym of "pull-off" or "turnout" (depending on colloquial usage), or as a translation of "piazzale di sosta" (which I understand to be on the side of the road, and not a large area with an entrance and exit lane).


----------



## Teerex51

Tegs said:


> Yep, I noticed your post, but you had it in beside roadside café as a synonym - I'm voting we get rid of "roadside café" altogether, as it doesn't reflect what you're all telling me about the Italian term



Hi Tegs, it's not up to me to delete terms..  ..but I second your motion. (A_ roadside café_ is what I look for in France when I ride my motorbike on National Routes) 

As for _rest area_ being the AE equivalent of _lay-by_ in BE, I'm not sold on it at all. Tell that to any Masspike driver and s/he'll strongly disagree...


----------



## Tegs

By the power of Mod, I hereby delete roadside café  Paul - should we maybe just delete the whole lay-by entry? It looks like it's just a bit too much of a headache to translate. If it needs discussing at some future point, a thread can always be opened on it.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tegs said:


> By the power of Mod, I hereby delete roadside café  Paul - should we maybe just delete the whole lay-by entry? It looks like it's just a bit too much of a headache to translate. If it needs discussing at some future point, a thread can always be opened on it.



So far I'd keep these

*Termine in italiano:* area di servizio
*Termine in AmE:* service area
*Termine in BrE:* motorway services

*Termine in italiano:* piazzola di sosta
*Termine in AmE:* rest area
*Termine in BrE:* lay-by


but if there's no agreement we can definitely delete them


----------



## Teerex51

Paul, for _area di servizio_, the US term is _service area_ (no plural)  Edit: OK, I see it's been fixed 

As for _piazzola di sosta = rest area_, my dissent is on record. Hopefully, other AmE speakers will chime in with their views.


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano: *spogliatoio (sport)
*Termine in AmE**: *locker room
*Termine in BrE:* changing room, dressing room


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> As for _piazzola di sosta = rest area_, my dissent is on record. Hopefully, other AmE speakers will chime in with their views.


Not an AE speaker, but having driven extensively in the USA I agree that a rest area is not the same as a lay-by. 

The most similar thing to our lay-by (to look at) is a turnout, in my opinion. I say "to look at", because as you will see from the link it serves a slightly different purpose.


----------



## Einstein

Right, LC. A rest area is something bigger than a lay-by or a turnout and they exist on British motorways too, but I can't think of a name for them. I don't think lay-by is right in this case.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Not an AE speaker, but having driven extensively in the USA I agree that a rest area is not the same as a lay-by.
> 
> The most similar thing to our lay-by (to look at) is a turnout, in my opinion. I say "to look at", because as you will see from the link it serves a slightly different purpose.



Quite convincing a photo 

A rest area is probably what we call "area di sosta", an area with a few parking spaces along the motorways where people can have just a rest.
A piazzola/lay-by should be only for emergency, not for a scheduled stop.

*Termine in italiano: *scalo intermedio
*Termine in AmE**: *layover
*Termine in BrE:* stopover


----------



## Einstein

I may have been imagining it when I said that rest areas exist on British motorways. They may exist only in association with service areas; residents in GB correct me if I'm wrong. It seems there's some discussion about introducing them in Britain and the term rest area is used, so I think we can exclude it from our discussion about AmE/BrE differences.


----------



## curiosone

Evidently my posts #90 and #93 (discussing the difference between "rest area" and "pull-off"/"turnout", and providing definitions of both) weren't clear.  Bottom line:  I agree with Tex that a "rest area" is not the same thing as a "piazzale di sosta".  Also, the AmE equivalent of "piazzale di sosta" ("layby" in BrE) would be: "pull-off, turnout".  Both terms need to be included, because their use seems to be colloquial ("turnout" on the West Coast, "pull-off" in the East).  

*Termine in italiano: **corsia di emergenza**
Termine in AmE: emergency lane
Termine in BrE: ?*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

curiosone said:


> *Termine in italiano: **corsia di emergenza**
> Termine in AmE: emergency lane
> Termine in BrE: hard shoulder (it's already in the list  )*


----------



## curiosone

> *Termine in italiano: corsia di emergenza
> Termine in AmE: emergency lane
> Termine in BrE: hard shoulder (it's already in the list  )*



Guess my memory isn't what it used to be (or my efforts to learn new "foreign" words are limited to other languages than my own).  
_
[If someone gave me a "cold shoulder", I'd be upset.]_


----------



## italtrav

Paulfromitaly said:


> Quite convincing a photo
> *Termine in italiano: *scalo intermedio
> *Termine in AmE**: *layover
> *Termine in BrE:* stopover



We do use stopover in AE. However, it tends to signify a longer break in a journey. Most AE speakers will understand the first sentence below to mean a break of several hours and the second to indicate an overnight stay.

I'm going from NY to Minneapolis, with a layover in Detroit.
I'm going from NY to Hawaii, with a stopover in San Francisco.


----------



## Tegs

Yes, a stopover for us is also an overnight stay, so I think there isn't a difference between AE and BE in this case.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

But a few hour stop is a layover in AmE and a stopover in BrE, correct?


----------



## Tegs

Paulfromitaly said:


> But a few hour stop is a layover in AmE and a stopover in BrE, correct?



No, I equate stopover with an overnight stay. When I say I'm stopping in an airport for a few hours I just say I'm going to Turin _via _Rome.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano: *luna park / parco divertimenti
*Termine in AmE**: *amusement park
*Termine in BrE:* funfair

*Termine in italiano: *autoscontri
*Termine in AmE**: *bumper cars
*Termine in BrE:* dodgems / bumper cars


----------



## curiosone

> *Termine in italiano: luna park / parco divertimenti
> Termine in AmE: amusement park, midway *(at fairs)**
> Termine in BrE: funfair*



*here's an explanation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midway_(fair)


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano: *tifare
*Termine in AmE: *root for
*Termine in BrE: *support


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Termine in italiano: *cerchietto* per capelli (see photo)
Termine in AmE: hairband / headband?
Termine in BrE: Alice band?


----------



## curlysquirrel

sound shift said:


> *Termine in italiano: *tifare
> *Termine in AmE: *root for
> *Termine in BrE: *support


Termine in AusE: barrack for


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano: *alimenti (somma di denaro)
*Termine in AmE: *alimony
*Termine in BrE: *maintenance?

Am I correct in assuming that alimony and child support are 2 different concepts in AmE?


----------



## Matrap

Sì Paul, questo thread lo conferma.


----------



## wildan1

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano: *luna park / parco divertimenti
> *Termine in AmE**: *amusement park
> *Termine in BrE:* funfair
> 
> *Termine in italiano: *autoscontri
> *Termine in AmE**: *bumper cars
> *Termine in BrE:* dodgems / bumper cars


Sorry, but where I grew up in the US (Midwest), we called those _dodgems_. I only learned _"bumper cars"_ when I moved to the US East Coast.

I'm not sure the difference is based on BE or AE specifically...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

wildan1 said:


> Sorry, but where I grew up in the US (Midwest), we called those _dodgems_. I only learned _"bumper cars"_ when I moved to the US East Coast.
> 
> I'm not sure the difference is based on BE or AE specifically...



We'll cross autoscontri off the list then 

*Termine in italiano: *catorcio
*Termine in AmE**: *lemon
*Termine in BrE:* banger 

*Termine in italiano: *distruggere (auto)
*Termine in AmE**: *to total
*Termine in BrE:* to knacker


----------



## Tegs

Add chuckaboom as a synonym to the BE banger. 

You can also "wreak" a car in BE.


----------



## sound shift

Where in BrE-dom can you "wreak" a car, Tegs? (Haven't heard of it myself.)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano: *timbrare il cartellino
*Termine in AmE**: *to punch in/out
*Termine in BrE:* to clock in(on)/out


----------



## Tegs

sound shift said:


> Where in BrE-dom can you "wreak" a car, Tegs? (Haven't heard of it myself.)



That would be in Typolandia. Wreck. Doh


----------



## sound shift

Ah, OK. I wasn't being sarcastic; I thought it might come from somewhere in Celtolandia.


----------



## Teerex51

*Termine in italiano: *catorcio*
Termine in AmE:* lemon *junker, clunker, beater, heap
Termine in BrE: *banger


----------



## curiosone

Teerex51 said:


> *Termine in italiano: *catorcio*
> Termine in AmE:* lemon *junker, clunker, beater, heap
> Termine in BrE: *banger


2
Would that be "lemon junker"?  I've always heard it simply called "lemon" (though "heap" sounds familiar, too).


----------



## Teerex51

curiosone said:


> 2
> Would that be "lemon junker"?



Nope, I added my own terms in bold type next to the existing one and failed to insert a comma. Please read: lemon, *junker, etc. *


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Termine in italiano: *cerchietto* per capelli (see photo)
> Termine in AmE: hairband / headband?
> Termine in BrE: Alice band?


I confirm _Alice band_ in BE. Bt I might say _hairband_ as well...


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> I confirm _Alice band_ in BE. Bt I might say _hairband_ as well...


Now that's interesting! I (BrE) knew only "hairband" until I read "Alice band"... in an American novel!


----------



## Teerex51

*Termine in italiano: *monumento nazionale*
Termine in AmE: *historic place, historic landmark, national monument*
Termine in BrE: *listed building, scheduled monument


----------



## Tegs

Alice band and hair band is what I'm used to, but I'd probably say hair band more than Alice band. To me, an Alice band is one of those old fashioned thick plastic or velure ones that were worn in the 80s-90s whereas a hair band is not that specific. But I dunno, that might just be me.


----------



## wildan1

curiosone said:


> 2
> Would that be "lemon junker"?  I've always heard it simply called "lemon" (though "heap" sounds familiar, too).


_A lemon_ in AE is a car or any mechanical apparatus that has many technical problems or needing constant repair--even if it's new. It's not the same as a _heap, jalopy, clunker_--all are synonyms for an old, beat-up car.


----------



## Tegs

wildan1 said:


> _A lemon_ in AE is a car or any mechanical apparatus that has many technical problems or needing constant repair--even if it's new. It's not the same as a _heap, jalopy, clunker_--all are synonyms for an old, beat-up car.



Ah, that's useful info - banger and chuckaboom in BE are specifically cars which are old and beat-up. You'd not use them to mean a new car with mechanical issues.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

wildan1 said:


> _A lemon_ in AE is a car or any mechanical apparatus that has many technical problems or needing constant repair--even if it's new. It's not the same as a _heap, jalopy, clunker_--all are synonyms for an old, beat-up car.





Tegs said:


> Ah, that's useful info - banger and chuckaboom in BE are specifically cars which are old and beat-up. You'd not use them to mean a new car with mechanical issues.



Right, then lemon has to be crossed off as catorcio is a beat-up old car, not a car with technical problems


----------



## Teerex51

*Termine in italiano: *coordinate bancarie, IBAN*
Termine in AmE: *routing transit number (RTN)*
Termine in BrE: *bank sort code, IBAN


----------



## Tegs

We also use IBAN in BE - add as synonym


----------



## wildan1

Teerex51 said:


> *Termine in italiano: *coordinate bancarie, IBAN*
> Termine in AmE: *routing transit number (RTN)*
> Termine in BrE: bank sort code, IBAN*


Only domestic banking operations inside the US use *RTNs*; transfers between the US other countries use the *SWIFT code* system originated in Belgium.


----------



## Tegs

wildan1 said:


> Only domestic banking operations inside the US use *RTNs*; transfers between the US other countries use the *SWIFT code* system originated in Belgium.



This is the same in BE - we use the SWIFT code too to transfer outside the UK. So, RTN and IBAN are fine as synonyms


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: assegno di disoccupazione
*Termine in AmE*: unemployment check
*Termine in BrE*: giro cheque

*Termine in italiano: *alimenti (somma di denaro)
*Termine in AmE: *alimony
*Termine in BrE: *maintenance?

Am I correct in assuming that alimony and child support are 2 different concepts in AmE?


----------



## Einstein

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano*: assegno di disoccupazione
> *Termine in AmE*: unemployment check
> *Termine in BrE*: giro cheque


A question for Brits: when I lived in the UK a giro cheque was a cheque to be cashed at the post office. It was certainly the method used by the government to pay both unemployment and supplementary benefit, but that wasn't its exclusive use; anyone could issue a giro for any purpose if they had an account at the post office. Has it now come to mean only unemployment benefit, as Paul suggests?


----------



## Tegs

I think pensions are also in paid giro cheques but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> A question for Brits: when I lived in the UK a giro cheque was a cheque to be cashed at the post office. It was certainly the method used by the government to pay both unemployment and supplementary benefit, but that wasn't its exclusive use; anyone could issue a giro for any purpose if they had an account at the post office. Has it now come to mean only unemployment benefit, as Paul suggests?



I've heard it used to mean unemployment benefit but it may well have other meanings


----------



## RachieMcAl.J

sound shift.. Americans actually use 'support', too


----------



## sound shift

That's interesting, Rachie, because as I recall from discussions in the English Only forum, Americans don't use 'support'. See:
This


----------



## Einstein

Paulfromitaly said:


> I've heard it used to mean unemployment benefit but it may well have other meanings


"Unemployment benfit" still seems to be the correct term. As I said, the "giro cheque" is simply a method of payment, for both government and private purposes. Colloquially it may be equated to unemployment benefit but I wouldn't consider it to be the official BrE term.


----------



## RachieMcAl.J

sound shift, yes now i remember. I was thinking about the use of 'supporter' in the States, so I've related it to 'support'. Thank you!


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> "Unemployment benfit" still seems to be the correct term. As I said, the "giro cheque" is simply a method of payment, for both government and private purposes. Colloquially it may be equated to unemployment benefit but I wouldn't consider it to be the official BrE term.


Agreed.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Right then, gone 



Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano*: assegno di disoccupazione
> *Termine in AmE*: unemployment check
> *Termine in BrE*: giro cheque
> 
> *Termine in italiano: *alimenti (somma di denaro)
> *Termine in AmE: *alimony
> *Termine in BrE: *maintenance?
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that alimony and child support are 2 different concepts in AmE?


----------



## Teerex51

Paulfromitaly said:


> Am I correct in assuming that alimony and child support are 2 different concepts in AmE



As they are in Italy.


----------

